# Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten



## Zanderseb (2. Dezember 2004)

Diese Frage scheint sich jeder schon mal gestellt zu haben.
    Und manchen scheint es mit seinen Angelgewohnheiten nicht ins reine zu kommen.

    Lassen wir mal die Tatsache das C&R in Dt. verboten ist auser Acht.
    Oder sagen wir das ich die Niederlande meine, wo dies mit großem Erfolg Praktiziert wird.

    Ich esse für mein Leben gern Fisch und würde auch nie einen leckeren Portionsfisch verschmähen.:m
    Solag es im verträglichem Rahmen bleibt, und ausschließlich den Eigenbedarf deckt.
    Um das Potenzial eines Gewässers Nachhaltig zu bewahren; sollte das Wort Selective Entnahme eine große Rolle spielen.

    Doch was ist sinnvolle Selection?

 Ich halte es für mich wie folgt, und bleibe dabei bei der Fischart Zander, um die es ja immer komischerweise die meisten streitthemen gibt.

 Man muss sich erstmal bewusst sein das nicht jeder Fisch die Genetische Foraussetzung in sich trägt um überhaubt groß zu werden.!
    Sprich, den Status eines Kapitalen zu erlangen.

    Mal ganz abgesehen vom Futteraufkommen, Wassertrübung usw.

 Denn nur die Induvidien einer Population die die besten Erbanlagen haben, treten durch schnelleres Abwachsen und beachtlichen Körbergrößen bzw.Kurpolenzen in den Vordergrund, und haben es dadurch einfach leichter duchs Leben zu kommen.

    Die schwächern bleiben auf der strecke und kommen nicht in zu großer Zahl zu der Gelegenheit sich Fortzupflanzen.
    Da der Gewässerreichtum schon mit den "guten" Induvidien und deren Nachkommen ausgelastet ist.

    Dies nennt man auch die Natürliche Selection  die man auch bei jeder anderen Tierart feststellen kann.
 Sie sorgt auch weitgehend dafür, das immer die an den Lebensraum besser angepassten Tiere überleben und sich untereinander Fortpflanzen um den Erhalt der Art zu sichern.
    Biologie 9. Klasse :q

    Greift der Mensch nun in diese Prozesse ein, gerät das Gleichgewicht durcheinander und die Erbliche reinfolge kann kippen.
    Was zu Zwergenwuchs oder ähnlichem führen kann.

    Ich möchte mal ein Aktuelles Beispiel nennen um mich ein wenig verständlicher zu machen.

 In der Serangeti werden Großwildjagten veranstaltet, bei der die meist Deutschen Jagdttouristen für ca. 30.000 Euro in den "Genuss" kommen Großwild zu erlegen.
    Und der Jäger will ja für seine Wand daheim die beste Tropfähe erbeuten.
    Somit kommt es dazu das immer der größte Löwe mit der prächtigsten Mähne, also das Alfatier des Rudels geschossen wird.
 Der Alfalöwe hat immer das Vorrecht unter den Weibchen, damit er seine Gene weitervererben kann um somit den Fortbestand starker Löwen zu sichern.
    Das ist ein alter Trik der Natur.
 Jetzt wurde der Löwe wegen seiner Mähne abgeschossen und nun müssen die Weibchen mit dem nächts schwächeren männchen vorlieb nehmen.
 Das führte unter den Löwenpopulationen schon soweit das es in weiten Teilen des Landes kaum noch Löwen mit großer Mähne und starkem Auftreten gibt!
    Sondern fast nur Glatzköpfige ausgewachsese Alfatiere gibt.
    Traurig oder?!

    Und so ähnlich es auch mit den Fischbeständen!
    Entnehme ich in zu großem Maße die Altzander , so sinkt auch der Genetische Wert des gesamten bestandes.

 Also sollte ein gut abgewachsener Zander von 80 cm und mehr im Gewässer verbleiben, da er für die Population entscheidend wichtig sein kann.

 Denn die Erbanlagen eines solchen Exemplares sorgen für schnell abwachsende Brut, die auch resistenter gegen Umwelteinflüsse ist.
    Und somit die Population erhält und sogar anpassungsmäßig voran bringt.

 Ich hoffe ich habe euch mit meinen Ausführungen einne Einblick in das wieso, gegeben und hoffe das euch eine Entscheidung über Leben und Tod am Gwässer in Zukunft sinnvoll erscheint.
    Denn ich entnehme mit gutem Gewissen Zander oder Hechte in Portionsgrößen von 55 bis 65 cm.
 Die Großen sind dann für die Produktion dieser verantwortlich und sollten auch in Zukunft immer die Könige unserer Gewässer bleiben.

  Und Zander sind keine Kanibalen!
  Es ist auch der einizige Fisch ( neben dem Stichling, dem Bitterling usw. ) der intensieve Brutpflege betreibt.
  Was dann am Ende den Erhalt noch mehr sinn gibt.

  Und Zanderrogner legen 150000- 200000 Eier pro KG Körpergewicht.
  D.H. je schwerder der Laichzander desto mehr Brut kann dieser Produzieren.
  Und ein großer Milchner kann das Gelege viel besser Verteidigen als ein kleinerer.
  Also sind das noch weitere Fakten, die den Erhalt dieser Prachtiere rechtfertigen könnten.
 Auch wenn vorwiegend kleinere Fische entnommen werden, kommen immernoch genügend durch um groß zu werden.
 Damit es ein aussterben der Kapitalen nie geben wird, weil immer welche in diesen Status nachrücken können, da sie auf Grund ihrer Abstammung schnell Abwachsen.

 Ich brauche dazu keine weitere Stellung zu nehmen, da ich diese Meinung nicht wiederrufen werde.( würde keinen Sinn machen, da wäre ich nicht Glaubwürding )
  Eure Meinungen sehe ich mir aber gern an.#6

    in diesem sinne

    Sebastian Hänel |wavey:


----------



## Lotte (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

moin-moin,

 dieses thema ist soooooo heikel!!!! glaube, daß das wieder eine endlosdebatte zum thema c&r wird!!! auch wenn du es nicht beabsichtigst!!!! drücke euch die daumen, daß hier sachliche post kommen werden!!! sollte dieses der fall sein, werde ich mich später noch einmal dazu melden!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> dieses thema ist soooooo heikel!!!! glaube, daß das wieder eine endlosdebatte zum thema c&r wird!!! auch wenn du es nicht beabsichtigst!!!! drücke euch die daumen, daß hier sachliche post kommen werden!!! sollte dieses der fall sein, werde ich mich später noch einmal dazu melden!!!


Ich hatte folgende Frage in einem anderen Thread gestellt, daher kamen wir darauf und Seb war so nett, dazu etwas zu verfassen. Mir ging es eben um einen Kosenz, der beide Ansichten berücksichtig und der vielleicht mal zu einer Art Kompromiss führt. Wenn das nun wieder in C&R ausartet, hab ich da ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Bock drauf und der Hünsche Eingangsbeitrag wäre unabhängig von seiner Richtigkeit Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.

*Hier also mein Beitrag dazu aus Sicht eines Anfängers:*


Ich kann zwar nur für mich reden, aber es gibt sicher genügend Anfänger oder bisher kaum darüber informierte, die sich zwar sicher auch für das *warum* interessieren (mit der Gefahr, dass es wieder in eine C&R Debatte ausartet), aber selbst dann, wenn die Einsicht dazu da ist, das *wie* nicht umsetzen können, weil sie es nicht wissen. 

Ich als Dummy würde mal mein Halbwissen aus dem Angelkurs nehmen und zu dem Schluß kommen, der Größere muss raus, weil die mir zumindest dort etwas von schlechtem Futterverwerter erzählt haben und ich dann annehmen müsste, der kleine kann sich doch auch reproduzieren und dies mit geringerem Aufwand, weil er das Futter besser verwertet. |kopfkrat 

Hier habe ich dann zum ersten Mal gelesen, dass ein "Ausdünnen" der jeweils größten Fische dazu führt, dass die Fische auf Dauer gesehen über die Generationen insgesamt kleiner werden - ein Punkt, der mir zumindest beim Angelkurs nicht gesagt wurde. 

Ergo bin ich doch in dieser Beziehung entweder falsch geschult worden, respektive der Verbot von C&R führt dazu, dass man diesen Dingen erst gar keine Berücksichtigung zukommen läßt (weil eben Tabu), was dann hinsichtlich der Bestände ein fataler Fehler ist. 

Daher wäre es eben umso interessanter und auch wichtig, sich nicht die Köppe um das C&R einzukloppen, sondern einmal hier im Board unter Berücksichtigung der "normalen" Verwertung Kochtopf völlig unabhängig von Mindestmaßen den Anfängern konkrete Entscheidungshilfen zu geben nach dem Muster:

Fischart _xy_ sollte (oder kann) ab Größe _zz_ cm halbwegs Bestandsverträglich entnommen werden, sollte aber ab Größe _aa_ besser wieder released werden, weils sonst zu besagter Kleinwüchsigkeit führt und ab Größe _bb_ ist es reine GEschmacksache, ob man aus Respekt released, weils für die Reproduktion irrelevant ist, da der Fisch dieser Größe eh kaum noch Reproduziert und damit Gefahr der Kleinwüchsigkeit nicht mehr so hoch ist. 

So ähnlich war meine Fragestellung gemeint. 

Also nicht dauernd fetzen, ob man sollte oder nicht, sondern gemeinsam eine Vernunftsbasis entwickeln über einen Meinungsaustausch, der auch alle Aspekte - also auch den Kochtopf berücksichtigt. Das würde vielleicht mehr zur gegenseitigen Akzeptanz beitragen, als sich dauernd zu raufen, ob man soll oder ob nicht. 

Ich bin mir sicher, diese Liste haben erfahrene Angler für sich selber im Kopp, aber dort nutzt sie ja einem Anfänger wie mir z.B. und sicher auch so manchem Jungangler recht wenig, der dann vor lauter Freude über seinen ersten Fang gleich den Knüppel zückt, weil man ihm das ja ein paar Tage zuvor gesagt hat bei der prüfung oder eben aus lauter Übervorsicht alles wieder rein setzt, was auf Dauer eben zur Kritik bei Tierschützern führen dürfte. 

Ich hoffe, ich hab mch da jetzt nicht zu kompliziert ausgedrückt. 

Wäre so ne Anregung fürs Magazin hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Wäre so ne Anregung fürs Magazin hier.


Gerne und jederzeit.
Den Artikel bitte an magazin@anglerbaord.de


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Hallo Sabastian,

deine Argumentation stimmt tatsächlich *genetisch* argumentiert. Vollkommen richtig !!

Aber du mußt einen anderen Aspekt auch noch fisch-biologisch betrachten:
Ein kapitaler Zander oder Hecht trägt zur Fortpflanzung kaum noch bei. Bei Kapitalen haben kaum noch 50 % des Laichs Chancen sich zu entwicklen. Die Brut selber hat genauso wenig Chancen.

Dazu kommt noch nebenbei, dass Kapitale ausgesprochene Kannibalen sind, die den Jungbestand auch zudem schädigen.

Aus diesen Gründen sollen Kapitale, um einen *zahlenmäßigen* Fortbestand zu sichern, entnommen werden.

Abgesehen davon, woher weißt du denn, dass der 60 cm Zander, den du entnimmst, weil er nicht Kapital ist, nicht die Gene zum Kapitalwerden hat? Gerade bei der Entnahme eines 60'gers gerätst du in Gefahr, den Bestand von Fischen mit "Genen zum Kapitalwerden" zu schädigen, eben, weil Gene (Erbinformationen) angeboren sind und gerade der 60'ger die optimale Ausbringung an Laich hat.

Fazit: Entnimm bitte den Kapitalen und lass den 60'*ger wieder rein !!


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Zanderseb


Dein Beispiel mit dem Löwen hinkt insofern etwas, weil die stärksten nicht selten auch die älteren sind und nur bei den Älteren dann auch die Mähne voll entwickelt ist. 

Auf den Zander übertragen würde ich auch den Einwand bringen, der im anderen Thread kam, dass nämlcih ein Vergleich nur bedingt möglich ist, wel man bei einem kleineren Fisch nicht sagen kann, ob der seinem Alter entsprechend über - oder unterproportional gut zu einem größeren und älteren Fisch entwickelt ist. Kann ja sein, dass der im gleichen Alter den anderen sogar übertrifft, wie schon dort erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Da war neulich im TV ein Bericht über den Kabeljau... Wenn ich bloß noch wüßte wo... da wurde diese Sache mit der Kleinwüchsigkeit behandelt, und es lief in der Tat darauf hinaus, daß die ÜBERMÄßIGE Befischung von Kapitalen Exemplaren zu einer insgesamten Größenschrumpfung beim Dorsch führt...

Wie das etzt beim Zander oder anderen Fischarten ausschaut, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Killerwels (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Nennt man das nicht "verbuttung" wenn die Fische nicht mehr abwachsen?


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Sebastian.....darf ich Dich an den 86cm Zander erinnern der so schön im I-net abgebildet ist und meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zappelt? Den Du gefangen hast.......

Aber das ist egal, denn jeder hat irgendwann mal angefangen. Und wenn ich die Zeit hätte und genüg Lehr"meister" die mir das gezielte Zanderangeln beibringen würden und ich soooo viel fangen würde, dann würde ich bestimmt auch einige wieder zurücksetzen.

Die nächste Frage ist allerdings, wenn ich den Bestand ja doch sooooooooooooo schonen will und möglichst keinen Fisch entnehmen möchte............
WIESO GEHE ICH DANN ANGELN?????????????????????


----------



## carper_83 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich finde es gut kapitale Fische zu erhalten!!!#6 

Es würde wohl niemand (Angler oder nicht-Angler) auf die idee kommen zu Weihnachten nen riesigen Karpfen in einem Kaufhaus zu holen und zu verspeisen, oder?|kopfkrat Dafür sind doch die bis-max.-5-kilo exemplare vier besser!

Aber normale "portions-fische" vor allem mittlere Barsche, Forellen etc. esse ich auch sehr gerne!!!:m 

mfg - carper:g


----------



## carper_83 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> WIESO GEHE ICH DANN ANGELN?????????????????????


Also ich gehe Angeln um zu entspannen, in der natur zu sein und natürlich auch um Fische zu Fangen, aber für mich ist es viel schöner zu sehen wie so ein kapitaler Fisch (den man sowieso viel zu selten fängt:q ) in sein element zurück gleitet anstatt ihn in der Pfanne brutzeln zu sehen:c


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Carper, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber wenn ich weis, das ich 3 von 5 Angeltagen nicht leer ausgehen werde, dann stellt sich doch die Frage, warum gehe ich dann angeln........

Warum gehe ich gezielt auf Zander oder auch Karpfen, wenn ich die Fische sowieso nicht entnehmen werde. 
Da wären wir nämlich wieder beim Streßfaktor.

Du siehst, man kann diese Theorie/Diskussion von 2 Seiten aufrollen und wird immer ein Fünkchen Wahrheit darin finden.


----------



## levalex (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

also MEINEM empfinden nach, schmecken "kapitale" fische nicht mehr.
 ich hatte einmal das zweifelhafte vergnügen ein stück eines kapitalen karpfen zu essen
 und ich kann von mir behaupten: Er hat mir nicht geschmeckt!
 Da ich persönlich es so halte, nur die fische dem wasser zu entnehmen die ich 
 sinnvoll verwerten kann, heißt es im umkehrschluß daß ich "kapitale" zurücksetze.
 Bevor ich einen fisch töte um ihn an katzen zu verfüttern oder zu verbuddeln, darf er lieber weiter schwimmen!
 Da ich aber glücklicherweise, oder leider (wie man es nimmt) sogut wie nie wirklich 
 große fische fange (ich beangle sie auch nicht gezielt), stehe ich eher selten vor einer solchen entscheidung!


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Zanderseb

Deine "Dickfischtheorie" hinkt IMHO noch an einer anderen Stelle, der genetischen Vielfalt. 

Wenn Kapitaler Wuchs nicht das einzige Kriterium ist, dann ist nämlich Deine Theorie gepaart mit der Tatsache der geringeren Reproduktionsquote der Kapitalen ein Schritt Richtung Inzucht. 

Bei Geparden kann man das Resultat "bewundern". Diese waren einmal fast ausgestorben und aus wenigen Tieren wurden sie wieder zahlenmäßig hoch gezüchtet. 

Heute ist es so, dass diese alle fast die gleiche Färbung, fast das gleiche Muster, fast die gleiche Größe und - was das Schlimmste ist - alle die gleiche Anfälligkeit für bestimmte Erkrankungen. Eine Epedemie würde diese also allesamt ausrotten, es gäbe keine Überlebenden wie bei anderen Rassen, wo es immer welche gibt, die resistent sind.

Auf die Zander beschränkt bedeutet dies, man sort für den Eingriff bei nur den kleinen dafür, dass sich viel weniger Genetische Varianten reproduzieren und das führt zu Inzucht und damit besagtem Ergebnis der Geparden. 

Sieht meine ENtnahme allerdings auf die großen Exemplare Beschränkt, richte ich vielleicht bei der Ausprägung der Größe Schaden an, das mag sein, aber nicht bei der genetischen Vielfalt und wie bereits gesagt, kann es ja durchaus sein, dass bei den kleineren welche dabei sind, die Gene in sich tragen, die viel größeres Wachstum ermöglichen und die geben das dann auch weiter.


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Aali

da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht.

Der Punkt, den ich eigentlich meine, ist der....................

WARUM gehe ich gezielt auf Zander angeln, wenn ich den Bestand schonen will??????

Wenn ich den Bestand vom Zander schonen will/wöllte oder wie auch immer, würde ich das Häkeln anfangen oder würde gezielt auf Brassen gehen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Im grunde genommen ist das zurücksetzen von Kapitalen fischen nur son Kult geworden, man denk man schon den bestand und hat fische die schnell abwachsen um sie wieder dann reinzu tun#q . Das ist eigentlich alles Quark, nicht quark ist wenn man viel fängt dem wasser auch wieder was zurückzugeben, da spielt aber die größe keine rolle. warum: ganz einfach, es ist wie ich denke unerforscht was es bringt kapitale zurückzusetzen, und deswegen kann man sich auch kein urteil darüber erlauben ob dies gut oder schlecht ist, fakt ist eins jeder fisch mehr vom bestand hat auch mehr nachkommen zur folge und mehr nicht, alles andere ist UNERFORSCHT. wenn das nicht so ist wäre ein link mit fundierten forschungsergebnissen das einzig ware was ich darüber akzeptieren würde.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali
> 
> da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe diese Frage auch beim C&R - aber ich wollte eben dieses C&R mit meinem Beitrag, den ich hier rüber kopiert habe, mal ganz außen vor lassen. Auch die Dinge, ob ein Fisch besser schmeckt etc. Sinn des Angelns, wenn man doch nix mitnimmt und die ganzen Spielarten, über die man sich beim C&R die Köüüe einschlägt.

Mir ging es viel mehr um klare Fakten, als da wären:

- in welcher Größe ist die Reproduktion effektiver
- genetische Vielfalt
- Verwertung des Futters und Einfluss auf die übrigen Bestände
- Ausgewogenheit

Ob es sich "Der Kapitale verdient hat, weil er es geschafft hat, so groß zu werden", er besser oder schlechter schmeckt, es sich einfach nicht gehört oder der Hund ne Portion abbekommt, sind rein subjektive Empfindungen, über die es sich glänzend streiten läßt. 

Genau das wolte ich eben außen vor lassen. Fakten sind Fakten und die kann man nicht wegdiskutieren und ztu streiten gibts da auch nix drüber. Davon ist mein Bedarf eh zur Zeit gedeckt.


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Schon recht.......

Nur verstehe ich diesen Sinneswandel nicht so recht. Denn schaut man beim Angelspezi Zwickau auf die Website unter Fisch des Monats und clickt ausversehen den Monat April...........

Ja was sehen denn meine trüben Augen, gestärkt von einer Fielmannbrille, da...................

Deswegen finde ich dieses ganze Thema...........lassen wir das


----------



## Deep Sea (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ein kapitaler Fisch hat sein Leben gelebt. Er hat sich fortgepflanzt und seine Gene weitergegeben. Wenn wir nur die kleinen und mittleren Exemplare entnehmen, gibt es für diese keine Möglichkeit, einmal zu kapitaler Größe heranzuwachsen. Gebt dem Nachwuchs auch eine Chance. Ich verspeise einen großen Hecht oder Zander, um nur zwei Fischarten zu nennen, ohne schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

och mööönsch - dafür gibts viele Gründe und ob der nun tot ist oder lebt, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es Sinn macht, ihn zu releasen oder nicht. Selbst wenn man jemandem Heuchelei unterstellt oder gar beweist - was beweist das? Nüscht, was einem Jungangler oder Neuling weizer helfen könnte. 

Da ich - wie Du richtig feststellst - nicht nur für den Jux die Viecher angeln möchte, wollte ich eben in einem anderen Thread wissen, welches nun die bessere Wahl wäre zum Releasen, wenn ich zwei zur Auswahl habe.

In meinem Fall ging es um zwei Zander - von denen einen für ein leckeres Abendessen gereicht hätte bei voller Kühltruhe. Einer war 63 - einer war 73 cm. 

Da wollte ich als Neuling Rat, welcher nun die bessere Wahl zum Abschlagen sei im Sinne der Vernunft und der Hege und er hat dazu eben das hier verfasst, weils dort im anderen Thread off topic war. 

So kam das zustande. Ob er dann welchen Fisch in welcher Größe in welchem Monat wo abgeschlagen oder nicht hat, bringt mich mit meiner Frage doch nicht weiter, oder??


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Mööönsch Aali

darum ging es mir doch nicht.

ich schreib jetzt einfach mal klein weiter.

es geht doch darum, das ER genauso früher, damals, vor paar monaten die großen genauso abgestochen hat. das stört mich aber eigentlich weniger. kann jeder machen wie er lustig ist.

mich stört nur eins an der ganzen sache, das er jetzt von heut auf nachher, den großen prediger spielt. und das stößt mir irgendwie sehr bitter auf.

das ist meine persönliche meinung und ich will damit niemanden angreifen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich hab deine frage eigentlich hinreichend beantwortet. das es egal ist ob der 60er wieder schwimmt oder der 70er. auswirkungen zurückgesetzter kapitaler sind nicht erforscht, daher egal was du releast, würde sogar sagen der schwerere ist besser mitzunehmen, weil dus eh nicht weißt


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Da sind wir wieder  :m 

Ich sehe es so:
Problematisch ist es immer, wenn selektiv entnommen wird, siehe Großdorsch!Damit wird auf Dauer Einfluß auf den Genpool einer Art im  Gewässer genommen.

Solange ich die verschiedenen Fischgrößen in dem Verhältnis entnehme, wie ich Sie fange, z. B. jeden 3. Fisch egal welcher Größe (natürlich nur maßige)ändere ich die Alters-/Größenpyramide des Bestandes nicht. Der Genpool bleibt vielfältig. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die Fische aller Größen sind gleich gut zu fangen. 
Nächster Knackpunkt: Sollen nicht die großen, erfahrenen Fische ungleich schwerer zu fangen sein, wie junge
Exemplare? Dann würde ich im Verhältnis ja viel weniger Großfisch fangen, wie das Gewässer tatsächlich hergibt |kopfkrat . Wäre es dann ein Problem mal einen Großen mitzunehmen  ;+ 
Und wie sieht es mit der Qualität der Eier und Samen aus? Zum Vergleich zieht Ihr immer die Säuger heran. Aber bei denen läßt bekanntlich mit zunehmendem Alter die Fruchtbarkeit nach. #t 
 Wie ist es denn nun bei Fischen?

Ich denke, wir können hier lange diskutieren, aber das Thema fordert doch
sehr viel wissenschaftliche Grundlagen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es genug Material für eine Promotion in Biologie bietet. 

P.S. Karpfen haben in dieser Diskussion eigentlich nichts verloren. Es gibt doch
kaum Angelgewässer in unsren Breiten, in denen sie sich erfolgreich vermehren.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Mööönsch Aali
> 
> darum ging es mir doch nicht.
> 
> ...


Machen wir nicht alle irgendwie Entwicklungen durch?

Ich hab im Januar mit dem Angeln begonnen. Erster Biss meines Lebens: Ich Trottel will meine neue Rute testen, häng einen Gufi dran, schmetter das Ding ins Wendebecken Gellep, hol wieder ein, ein Schlag in der Rute: Zander in der Schonzeit - und auch noch voller Laich. #q 

Der Dep springt auch noch in die ganzen Steine rein und ist schon halbtot. 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich total aufgeregt und hab mich geärgert zuerst, dann war ich aber ein klein wenig Happy, denn nach einigen Tagen 

 bekam ich das erste Erfolgserlebnis - wenn auch mit fadem Beigeschmack. Nun bin ich eben Realist. Tot war er eh. Verbuddeln wär ne Schande und würde das ganze noch sinnloser gestalten, also eingepackt und ab in die Pfanne. 

Heute ärger ich mich dann doch drüber. Was hätte ich anders machen können, war es nicht idiotisch von mir, den Gufi da rein zu werfen uvm. 

Man macht Fehler, man gesteht sie sich ein (ganz wichtig!) und man versucht es besser zu machen. Das hat nix mit Heuchelei, Charakter oder sonst was zu tun. Zumindest nicht immer.


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

ich habe meine fischereischein seit 14 jahren, mein mann angelt seit ca. 20 jahren und sicher macht jeder fehler. davon kann sich auch niemand frei sprechen.

nur sollte man auch so tolerant sein und akzeptieren, das einige angler das c&r nicht praktizieren wollen oder können.

wir selber haben gar nicht die zeit, so oft am gewässer herum zu hüpfen. deswegen wird auch jeder verwertbare fisch mitgenommen.

und das waren dieses jahr 1 zander, 12 aale und 5 barsche.


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meine fischereischein seit 14 jahren, mein mann angelt seit ca. 20 jahren und sicher macht jeder fehler. davon kann sich auch niemand frei sprechen.
> 
> nur sollte man auch so tolerant sein und akzeptieren, das einige angler das c&r nicht praktizieren wollen oder können.
> 
> ...


Ich finde daran nichts, was irgendwen dazu bewegen könnte, Dich zu einer Rechtfertigung zu bringen dafür. Die Quote macht Euch ja zu Beitrittskandidaten der CRF |supergri 

Sieht bei mir aber ähnlich aus, daher muss ich sagen, dass es mir sowas von egal ist, wenn einer mich scheel anguckt, wenn ich den Knüppel zücke, denn bei 4 Zandern, 3 Brassen, 10 Aalen, 2 Hechten und einem kleinen Kaprfen sehe ich keinen Anlaß, einen Termin im Beichstuhl zu buchen, zumal ich die auch noch aus 4 verschiedenen Gewässern gezogen habe. 

Nur möchte ich eben dahingehend mal Infos sammeln, wenns mal erfolgreicher zugehen sollte (ich hoffe ja, ich lerne noch dazu) und dann mehr an den Haken geht, als ich für den Verzehr haben möchte.

Und ja - ich Oute mich - von den Zandern letztens blieb noch ein kleines Stück übrig, nachdem wir dann zwei Tage davon gegessen hatten und das hat der Hund bekommen. Soll ich mich nun deshalb umbringen? Glaube kaum, denn in der Mülltonne wäre es schlechter aufgehoben gewesen. 

Wichtig ist für mich halt nur, etwas über die Reproduktion und Hege der Fische zu lernen, denn unnütz ohne Sinnvolle Verwertung abschlagen will ich nun auch nicht. Sinnvoll ist für mich auch das, obwohl es sicher einige Kritik auf den Plan rufen dürfte: 

Unser Hund, ein kleiner Malteser, ist Allergisch gegen alles, was nicht Fisch ist. Und wenn ich am See bin, fange ich dem Kerlchen auch ab und an ein Rotauge oder eine Rotfeder, koche sie ihm und gebe sie ihm. Fische "für ihn" müssen so oder so gefangen werden. Selbst da sehe ich meine Art als weitaus sinnvoller an, als den Bedarf für weitere Hochseefischereischiffe zu wecken, die dann ausrücken. Immer da, wo es industriealisiert wird, wirds auch Umweltunverträglich. Daher schaffe ich da erst gar keinen großen Bedarf oder versuche ihn zu minimieren.

Wie sagt man so schön?

Was immer Du tust - tue es mit Bedacht.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Man kann diese Ausführung von Sebastian jetzt aus verschiedenen Winkeln betrachten und man wird IMMER einen Kritikpunkt finden. Das liegt aber einfach in der Natur der Sache ! 

Ich möchte nun einmal meine Ansicht zu diesem Thema darstellen; 

Grundsätzlich befürworte ich eine selektive Entnahme auch, sehr sogar ! 

Wobei man das ganze allerdings nicht wie ein Kochbuch auffassen darf, das heisst  man kann nicht sagen „Zander ab 79,45cm soll man wieder zurücksetzen“ 

1.	die selektive Entnahme beginnt erstmal im Kopf des Anglers, daran scheitert es manchmal leider schon ! 

2.	Wie weit die selektive Entnahme geht, d.h. welche und vor allem wie viele Fische ich entnehme hängt natürlich in erster Linie vom Gewässer ab (ich sag nur „Kochbuch“).

Beispiel: Wenn ich einen 65er Zander in einem kleinen klaren Gebirgsbach fange, dann freu ich mich auf die leckeren Filets, denn die „Gentheorie“ greift hier nicht. (Kochbuch  )



3.	Wenn jeder stetig nur die kleineren Zander entnehmen würde und somit eine genetisch hochwertige Population aufbauen möchte, ist man auf dem Holzweg.. Inzest wird die Folge sein, logisch… Biologie 10 Klasse (kleiner Scherz  ) ABER das ist kein Grund warum man das nicht machen sollte, denn ich weiß (und ihr wisst es auch), dass es genügend Angler gibt, denen nicht im Traum einfallen würde einen maßigen Zander aus Gründen der Bestandserhaltung zurückzusetzen. Genau deswegen ist für mich das was Sebastian macht sinnvoll ! Dass soll heissen, die Angler die, was übrigens ihr gutes Recht ist, ihre Zander aus dem Gewässer entnehmen sind der Gegenpol, was nicht ganz unwichtig in dieser Sache ist. 

Ich für meinen Teil, mache was ich für richtig halte und freue mich über jeden Zander den ich essen kann, schmeckt einfach saugut  
Andererseits setze ich auch mal einen zurück, wenn es aus meiner Sicht nötig ist. Das fällt mir wirlich nicht leicht, aber ich tu es halt. 

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist : wieviele Zander fange ich denn überhaupt ?
Fange ich 3 Zander in 5 Jahren ? 
oder fange ich 5 Zander bei 3 Ansitzen ?

Ich werde mich hüten irgendjemanden zu rügen der einen großen Zander abschlägt, da ich die örtliche Situation nicht kenne ( KOCHBUCH  )

P.S. 
Zu diesen persönlichen Seitenhieben  sag ich mal besser nix...


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Bei uns im Verein sage ich immer folgendes: wer Zander oder Hechte über 1m fangen will, der muß die kleinen halt wieder zurück setzen. Anders geht es wohl kaum.


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im Verein sage ich immer folgendes: wer Zander oder Hechte über 1m fangen will, der muß die kleinen halt wieder zurück setzen. Anders geht es wohl kaum.


Wenn der Angeldruck bei Euch so hoch ist, das Ihr Euer Gewässer zu 100% leer fischt und dann nur über Besatz unter 1 Meter reproduziert, hast Du Recht damit - sonst allerdings nicht.


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Zanderseb                                                                                            
ich möchte deinen Beitrag nicht in´s lächerliche ziehen, aber mir stellt sich beim lesen deines Berichtes folgende Frage:
Woher nimmst du die Sicherheit so etwas zu behaupten ?
Warst du mal ein Fisch - genauer genommen Zander ?
Diese Fragen meine ich absolut ernst !
Gibt es darüber bewiesene Dokumentationen ?
Das alles was du da von Dir gibst ist Dein Glaube !
Du hast das Recht deinen Glauben zu äußern aber nicht diesen anderen aufzuzwingen !
"Aufzwingen" ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort, aber ich habe in Deinen bisherigen Berichten schon öfter bemerkt, dass du nur Deine Vorgehensweise für richtig hältst und gerne sehen würdest das sich alle wie Du verhalten !
Ein Zander von dieser Größe hat mit sicherheit schon ein hohes Alter - woher willst du wissen das dieser Zander nochmal seine Gene verbreiten will oder noch kann !?
Bestände gefährden ganz andere und ich bin der Meinung dazu gehörst du auch ! Das sind Menschen wie Berufsfischer und Angler die in jeder freien Minute am Wasser sind !
Ob Fisch zurückgesetzt oder nicht - das das verboten ist hast Du ja selbst erkannt und machst es trotzdem !
Wenn man solche schwarzen Schafe aussortiert geht es unserem Fischbestand auch wieder besser.
Ich selbst gehe ca. 30 mal im Jahr zum angeln - aber nicht um meinen Kühlschrank voll zu ballern oder anderen zu beweisen was ich für ein toller Kerl bin - nein, aus Spaß an der Freude !


----------



## BigEarn (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Bestände gefährden ganz andere und ich bin der Meinung dazu gehörst du auch ! Das sind Menschen wie Berufsfischer und Angler die in jeder freien Minute am Wasser sind !
> Ob Fisch zurückgesetzt oder nicht - das das verboten ist hast Du ja selbst erkannt und machst es trotzdem !
> Wenn man solche schwarzen Schafe aussortiert geht es unserem Fischbestand auch wieder besser.


|kopfkrat |kopfkrat kapier ich nicht ganz diese Kausalzusammenhänge...wenn man Fische zurücksetzt ist man ein schwarzes Schaf und gefährdet den Fischbestand |kopfkrat  Und je mehr Freizeit man hat, die man mit Angeln ausfüllt (was sicherlich viele hier machen) ist man auch ein schwarzes Schaf, das den Fischbestand gefährdet. 
Das ist doch Quark mit Sauce   Manche müssen einfach jede freie Minute angeln, sonst würden sie nie nen Fisch auf den Teller bekommen


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Kleiner Einwurf: Das gleiche Thema wurde im Karpfenforum schon mal hier behandelt....

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36867&highlight=nachdenken

Ich habe in meinem Eröffnungsposting dabei auf einen Artikel in der Onlineausgabe der Fisch&Fang verwiesen, nämlich den hier...

http://www.fischundfang.de/artikelbeitrag/artikelbeitrag_62519.html

Zanderseb macht sich da also durchaus die richtigen Gedanken! #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@bolli 
@Zanderseb

es gibt wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen und genügen Promtionen (biologisch aber auch tierärtzliche).

Auf Nachfrage beim Institut für Tierphysiologie der Uni wurde einhellig gesagt:
1. Zanderseb's Ausführungen sind genetisch argumentiert richtig
2. Kapitale haben eine sehr geringe Laich- und Bruterfolgschancen

aus 1+2 = Aus diesen Gründen soll, um den Bestand zahlenmäßig und dadurch auch genetisch zu erhalten, selektiv die kapitalen Fische entnommen werden und gerade die geschlechtsreif gewordenen, die fast zu 100 % Laicherfolg haben und durch die Menge des damit verbundenen Nachwuchses auch die Gene weitergeben, zurückgesetzt.


Kapitale haben in ihrer "besten" Zeit die Gene optimal weitergegeben und (makaber wie es klingt) biologisch eben ihren Dienst getan (Gesetz der Biologie)
Zudem schädigen gerade kapitale Fische den Nachwuchs (ausgeprägter Kannibalismus) und besetzen nötiges Revier.

Um den Bestand genetisch und zahlenmäßig zu erhalten, wird einhellig geraten, Fische, die in ihrer besten Zeit stehen, zu erhalten und zu schonen und Kapitale zu entnehmen #h 

Dies Zanderseb habe ich dir schon geschrieben, nicht nur gestern, aber leider gehts du auf diese meine Aspekte nie ein? Hat das einen Grund? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Toni1962

Hmm, also irgendwie scheint es mit den Untersuchungen zu diesem Thema wie mit (fast) jedem Gutachten zu sein: Man beweist das, was man beweisen möchte. Wie gesagt, in meinem o.a. Beitrag ist ein Link zu einem Untersuchungsergebnis, welches genau das Gegenteil aussagt.

Wer hat nun recht?  |kopfkrat  ;+


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni1962
> 
> Hmm, also irgendwie scheint es mit den Untersuchungen zu diesem Thema wie mit (fast) jedem Gutachten zu sein: Man beweist das, was man beweisen möchte. Wie gesagt, in meinem o.a. Beitrag ist ein Link zu einem Untersuchungsergebnis, welches genau das Gegenteil aussagt.
> 
> Wer hat nun recht? |kopfkrat ;+


Dein verlinkter Beitrag hat aber einen kleinen Haken den man nicht übersehen darf !


> Biologen warnen: Fischer, die *nur* große Fische entnehmen, schaden langfristig dem Bestand.


Wer kommt schon in den Genuss *nur* Kapitale Fische zu fangen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Wie gesagt, in meinem o.a. Beitrag ist ein Link zu einem Untersuchungsergebnis, welches genau das Gegenteil aussagt.


Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass alle irgenwie recht haben und es vor allem aufden jeweils besonders betrachteten Aspekt ankommt.

Mal ehrlich, mir leuchten sowohl die Argumente für wieauch die wieder as zurücksetzen Kapitaler ein.

Da ich kein Wissenschaftler bin, muss ich mich da auf meinen gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen (vor allemn da sich scheinbar die Wissenschaft auch nicht so ganz eimnigeg ist).

Heisst für mich in der Praxis:
Wenn ich einen entsprechenden Fisch verwerten kann (egal wie gross), das kulinarisch auch sinnvoill ist (da habe ich als Koch vielleicht andere Massstäbe) und die Entnahme dem Gewässer aus meiner Sicht zuzumuten ist, entnehme ich den Fisch. Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass er mir beim Hakenlösen gesetzeskonform aus der Hand glitscht.


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Dein verlinkter Beitrag hat aber einen kleinen Haken den man nicht übersehen darf! Wer kommt schon in den Genuss *nur* Kapitale Fische zu fangen ?



Dieses NUR zielt meiner Meinung eher auf die übliche deutsche Praxis ab, untermaßige Fische zurückzusetzen, maßige und vor allem kapitale Fische aber zu entnehmen.

Viel entscheidender finde ich folgende Grundaussage:

""Wenn man also die größten Fische fängt, ... dann fällt die Größe der Fische der Population allmählich immer kleiner aus und sie wachsen langsamer"


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass alle irgenwie recht haben und es vor allem aufden jeweils besonders betrachteten Aspekt ankommt.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, mir leuchten sowohl die Argumente für wieauch die wieder as zurücksetzen Kapitaler ein.
> 
> ...



Besser hätte ich das nicht sagen können. So halte ich das auch.


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst für mich in der Praxis:
> Wenn ich einen entsprechenden Fisch verwerten kann (*egal wie gross*), das *kulinarisch* auch *sinnvoill* ist und die Entnahme dem Gewässer aus meiner Sicht zuzumuten ist, entnehme ich den Fisch.


#6 #6 #6 amen


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Viel entscheidender finde ich folgende Grundaussage:
> 
> ""Wenn man also die größten Fische fängt, ... dann fällt die Größe der Fische der Population allmählich immer kleiner aus und sie wachsen langsamer"


Und genau das ist nur eine Aussage - nicht bewiesen !
Genau wie 





> Nach den Forschungsergebnissen von Prof. David Conover *könnte* dieses Catch & Release *möglicherweise* der Bestandssicherung dienen.


könnte - möglicherweise ??? Also auch nicht bewiesen !
Wenn was Handfestes auf den Tisch kommt, bin ich der letzte der sich nicht umstimmen läßt - aber nicht auf die weise "hätte","könnte", "würde" usw. !


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Heisst für mich in der Praxis:
> Wenn ich einen entsprechenden Fisch verwerten kann (egal wie gross), das kulinarisch auch sinnvoill ist (da habe ich als Koch vielleicht andere Massstäbe) und *die Entnahme dem Gewässer aus meiner Sicht zuzumuten ist*, entnehme ich den Fisch. Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass er mir beim Hakenlösen gesetzeskonform aus der Hand glitscht.



Und gerade das ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schwierig einzuschätzen, weil die meisten einfach nicht den Überblick über die Bestandsdichte und die Grenzen der Möglichkeiten von den jeweiligen Gewässern haben. 

Da wird sich dann gesagt: "Ach, die beiden Hechte (Zander, Karpfen was auch immer) tun dem Gewässer doch nicht weh." Der nächste Angler denkt genauso und der nächste ebenso. Natürlich sollte es sorgfältig geführte Fanglisten und ähnliches geben, aber eine hundertprozentige Sicherheit gibt das auch nicht.

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin ebenfalls *NICHT* für das generelle Zurücksetzen von Fischen. Nur für einen vorausschauenden Umgang, der für mich aus dem *ÜBERWIEGENDEN* Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen besteht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Pilkman

Den entsprechenden Artikel, der dem Beitrag in Fisch & Fang zugrunde liegt, muss ich noch lesen, da der Link an sich keinen Zusammenhang des Forschungsablaufs gibt.
Nur schnell gesagt: Alleine die Aussage in dem Artikel ...

"Beim gezielten Wegfang von Kapitalen verschwinden langfristig die vorteilhaften Gene für Schellwüchsigkeit und Leibesfülle. Es pflanzen sich dann vermehrt die mickrigen Exemplare fort."

.. ist grundlegend falsch, da Gene angeboren sind und nicht mit Alter wachsen bzw entstehen. Wenn also sich kleine Fische, die gerade geschlechtsreif geworden sind, fortpflanzen, geben sie trotzdem die Gene kapitaler weiter, auch wenn ihre Vorfahren schon klein entnommen wurden und damit nicht die Chance hatten, kapital zu werden ,aber diese Gene dazu hatten. 

Wenn man natürlich in einem Bestand *gleichaltriger unter selben Lebensbedingungen *, die stärksten und größten, da schneller auf Grund Genen aufgewachsenen, herausnimmt, dann nimmt man das Potenzial für die besten Gene weg, das ist klar. 

Aber hierzu muß man erst den Versuch nachlesen, um das Ergebnis nicht falsch auszulegen.


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn was Handfestes auf den Tisch kommt, bin ich der letzte der sich nicht umstimmen läßt - aber nicht auf die weise "hätte","könnte", "würde" usw. !



Hier will Dich auch niemand überzeugen oder umstimmen.

Sondern lediglich zum Nachdenken anregen...


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Mal eine Bemerkung für zwischendurch:                                                        
Ich bin Begeistert und freue mich, dass hier so sachlich diskutiert wird ohne zu beleidigen oder anzugreifen und hoffe das es noch lange so bleibt !
Ich finde das mußte auch mal gesagt werden


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Bemerkung für zwischendurch:
> Ich bin Begeistert und freue mich, dass hier so sachlich diskutiert wird ohne zu beleidigen oder anzugreifen und hoffe das es noch lange so bleibt !
> Ich finde das mußte auch mal gesagt werden


wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg bzw. die allermeisten waren es ja schon immer .. aber bitte nicht mehr ansprechen, sonst fühlt sich noch einer von der Harmonie provoziert|supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg bzw. die allermeisten waren es ja schon immer .. aber bitte nicht mehr ansprechen, sonst fühlt sich noch einer von der Harmonie provoziert|supergri


Ich zumindest nicht |supergri 

Also der obige Beitrag bezüglich genetischem Potenzial ist für mich der logischste an der Sache. 

Nimmt man einen Mamut Zander mit Mamut Genen und läßt zu, dass der sich Reproduziert in seinen besten Tagen, dann ist das doch für die Nachkommenschaft eigentlich völlig egal, wenn man den dann sozusagen als Biologisch impotent entnimmt, um es mal etwas flapsig zu sagen. Der Bursche hat dann in seinem vorherigen Leben zig Nachkommen gezeugt, die die Gene für den Mamutwuchs in sich tragen und dadurch, dass ich ihn entnehme, mehre ich sogar die Chancen der Heranwachsenden Mamuts, weil die nämlich von ihrem Kanibalischen Obermotz nicht gefressen werden können, weil ich ihn gefressen habe |supergri 

Lasse ich den drin, dann bedient der sich an den eigenen Nachkommen und frisst die weg, die eigentlich die Gene für den Mamut in sich tragen und die gleichzeitig auf der Laichparty für mehr Nachwuchs sorgen, der wiederum diese Gene trägt. 

Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Kapitalen bedingt durch Erfahrung eh relativ seltener an den Gufi gehen und sie werden es umso seltener tun, je öfter sie schon dran gehangen haben, denn auch der Fisch dürfte ja dadurch nicht blöder werden, sondern sammelt Erfahrungen. Zu anderen themen habe ich von Gummiverseuchten gewässern gelesen, an denen eh kaum noch was auf Kunstköder beisst, das bedeutet doch nichts anderes, als dass ich mit meiner "Erfahrungsthese" richtig liege und damit auch mit der Statistischen Chance, wirklich mal einen Kapitalen unter den C&R Bedingungen dran zu haben. 

Ich dünne also die Bestände der Mamutgenträger aus, schone den, der eh kaum noch Mmutgene vererbt und die Chance, den aus dem Gewässer raus zu bekommen sinkt zumal noch mit jedem Biss, zu dem er sich überreden läßt. 

So habe ich das zumindest nun verstanden. 

Bis zu dem Punkt ist das Thema logisch, wie ich finde. Ab da fließen keine Rationalen Gründe mehr für das Zurücksetzen ein, sondern Emotionale, als da wären:

- Geschmack bei Verzehr
- Der hat es sich verdient in Ehren zu ergrauen
- Ich will auch nächstes Jahr noch Meterfische fangen

Alles Subjektive Dinge, die sicher auch ihre Begründung haben, aber nichts mit Logik zu tun haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zumindest nicht |supergri


Weiß ich doch, danke:q 




			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Also der obige Beitrag bezüglich genetischem Potenzial ist für mich der logischste an der Sache.
> 
> Nimmt man einen Mamut Zander mit Mamut Genen und läßt zu, dass der sich Reproduziert in seinen besten Tagen, dann ist das doch für die Nachkommenschaft eigentlich völlig egal, wenn man den dann sozusagen als Biologisch impotent entnimmt, um es mal etwas flapsig zu sagen. Der Bursche hat dann in seinem vorherigen Leben zig Nachkommen gezeugt, die die Gene für den Mamutwuchs in sich tragen und dadurch, dass ich ihn entnehme, mehre ich sogar die Chancen der Heranwachsenden Mamuts, weil die nämlich von ihrem Kanibalischen Obermotz nicht gefressen werden können, weil ich ihn gefressen habe |supergri
> 
> ...


Danke dir ..ich freue mich, dass ich so verständlich rübergekommen bin#h.





			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zu dem Punkt ist das Thema logisch, wie ich finde.
> Ab da fließen keine Rationalen Gründe mehr für das Zurücksetzen ein, sondern Emotionale, als da wären:
> 
> - Geschmack bei Verzehr
> ...


So sehe ich das auch ... es sind *subjektive Gründe*, die in der Person des Anglers liegen, aber die genau das Gegenteil des oft gewollten und gesagten, nämlich Bestandssicherung, bewirken.#h


----------



## Adrian* (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich setz alles zurück egal wie groß oder wie klein...außer es geht nich anders!!
dieses gesetz das alle maßigen fischen zu töten sind ist totaler schwachsin....letztens hat mich die wasserschutz polizei kontruliert und nach dem fang gefragt, ich hab gesagt war noch nichts dabei hatte ich schon min. 15 barsche gefangen und zurück gesetzt..wenn ich die ganzen barsche mitholen würde die ich dieses jahr da schon gefangen habe...uhi uhi...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich uß da glaub ich aich mal noch was schreiben.

also erstmal, das was ide fisch und fang schreibt sind auch nur nachgelesenne sachen und behauptungen um die zeitung interessant zu gestallten, sie enthält sich mämlich ihrer genauen aussagen das es so ist (*Untermaßige Fische sollen zurückgesetzt, maßige und vor allem kapitale Fische entnommen werden: Nach dieser Regel handeln die meisten deutschen Angler. Weltweit setzen immer mehr Angler aber ihre kapitalen Fische zurück. Nach den Forschungsergebnissen von Prof. David Conover könnte dieses Catch & Release möglicherweise der Bestandssicherung dienen*), wei man liest möglicherweise, also nicht bewiesen.

Jetzt mal zu meiner persönlichen einstellung:

1. gehen wir angeln weils uns spaß macht
2. freuen wir uns über jeden fisch den wir fangen
3. mit den jahren sammeln wir erfahrung in vielen verschiedenen bereichen
4. es kommt vor das einige sich für eine fischart spezialisieren
5. diese auch viel fangen
6. wenn punkt 5 zutrifft sollte man über selective entnahme nachdenken, wobei es für mich keine rolle spielt ob der nun 60 70 80 oder großer ist, hab ich zum beispiel einen 65er schon im rucksack durfte der nächste egal wie groß zurück, ist es ein 80er der als erstes rangeht hat er eben pech gehabt.
7. angler auf denen punkt 5 zutrifft und alles mitnehmen schaden bei großer zahl auf dauer den bestand, egal ob sie die großen oder kleinen mitnehmen, es ist schadhaft für den bestand


----------



## admiral1 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Entscheidend ist doch, daß eine ausgewogene Alterstruktur im Gewässer vorhanden ist. Gibt es zuviele Altfische, leidet das gesamte Gleichgewicht: andere Fischarten gehen zurück und der eigene Nachwuchs kommt nicht durch; da helfen auch die besten Gene nichts. Gibt es zu wenig Altfische, nehmen andere Fischarten übermässig zu was auch zu Futterkonkurrenz (kleine Zander ernähren sich schliesslich auch von Zooplankton), Verbuttung oder Verdrängung führen kann. 

Entnahme oder C&R müssen also optimalerweise immer im Einklang mit den vorherrschenden Bestands- und Altersstrukturen nicht nur der Zander sondern auch den anderen Fischen im Gewässer stattfinden. Sowohl Entnahme als auch C&R kann in ungünstiger Umgebung also schädlich sein. Zumindest aus fischereiwirtschaftlicher Sicht ist ein fundamentales generelles Festhalten an C&R oder Kochtopfentnahme also immer zwangsläufig falsch. Richtig wäre daher vermutlich ein an das jeweilige Gewässer und sein Altersstrukturen angepaßtes C&R und Entnahmeverhalten.


----------



## Pilkman (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 4. es kommt vor das einige sich für eine fischart spezialisieren
> 5. diese auch viel fangen
> 6. wenn punkt 5 zutrifft, sollte man über selective entnahme nachdenken, wobei es für mich keine rolle spielt ob der nun 60 70 80 oder größer ist, hab ich zum beispiel einen 65er schon im rucksack durfte der nächste egal wie groß zurück, ist es ein 80er der als erstes rangeht hat er eben pech gehabt.
> 7. angler auf denen punkt 5 zutrifft und alles mitnehmen schaden bei großer zahl auf dauer den bestand, egal ob sie die großen oder kleinen mitnehmen, es ist schadhaft für den bestand



Das unterschreib ich doch mal so wie es ist. #h

Wenn ich beispielsweise alle maßigen Karpfen, die ich bisher geangelt habe, entnommen und selbst verwertet hätte oder verwerten hätte lassen - was zwar aufgrund der Menge schwer gefallen wäre, aber durchaus noch im Bereich des Möglichen gelegen hätte - möchte ich nicht die Auswirkungen auf den Bestand in den von mir beangelten Gewässer sehen. Noch vier fünf andere von "meiner" Sorte und man hätte innerhalb von wenigen Jahren nur noch einen Bestand, der - wenn denn neu besetzt wird - nicht mehr ein ausgeglichenes Profil wie in einem relativ ungestörten Gewässer hat, sondern nur noch aus K1 bis K3 besteht.

Äußerst fraglich, ob das so wünschenswert ist.

Der Karpfen war jetzt nur ein Beispielfisch, das läßt sich ebenso auf Hecht- oder Zanderpopulationen übertragen bzw. auf andere Fische, die intensiv und spezialisiert beangelt werden.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> also MEINEM empfinden nach, schmecken "kapitale" fische nicht mehr.
> ich hatte einmal das zweifelhafte vergnügen ein stück eines kapitalen karpfen zu essen
> und ich kann von mir behaupten: Er hat mir nicht geschmeckt!
> Da ich persönlich es so halte, nur die fische dem wasser zu entnehmen die ich
> ...


Karpfen schmecken mir sowieso nicht|scardie: |scardie: |motz: #y


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@zanderseb

woher rührt eigentlich deine motivation immer wieder solche eigenartigen threads zu verfassen?|kopfkrat 

es muss wohl so sein, dass du glaubst, dass dein lieblingsfisch, der zander, irgendwann von anglern ausgerottet werden könnte.
eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm, denn jeder hat bestimmte ängste...

das dumme ist nur dass sich diese threads bei dir wiederholen...Wird es 2010 überhaupt noch Zander geben?

du solltest deine energie besser darauf verwenden gewässerwart in einem verein zu werden oder dir einen posten in einer fischereibehörde suchen. 
dann kannst du an bestimmungen mitwirken die beispielsweise vorschreiben, dass man zander nur in einer größe von 50-70cm entnehmen darf. 

stattdessen machst du wieder werbung für c&r...

in diesem zusammenhang möchte ich dich nochmal daran erinnern was du in deinem herbst-thread geschrieben hast





			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> C&R Thema ist nun....|closed:


deshalb finde ich deine aussagen ziemlich widersprüchlich. 

ebenfalls widersprüchlich ist, dass du zusammen mit franz16 einen artikel im board-magazin über naturköderangeln auf zander verfasst.  
wie kannst du das überhaupt mit deiner c&r-debatte verbinden?

dann noch zum thema biologie:
eigentlich eine nette idee deine threads mit ein bisschen _wissenschaft_ zu hinterlegen. allerdings gibt es keine schule die so etwas in der 9. oder in irgendeiner anderen klasse lehrt. :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setz alles zurück egal wie groß oder wie klein...außer es geht nich anders!!
> dieses gesetz das alle maßigen fischen zu töten sind ist totaler schwachsin.....


Da hast du hier was falsch verstanden: Es geht hier nicht um das Gesetzt,  das das sagt! Und das hat auch keiner hier gesagt! #d 
Es ist die Diskussion, wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme, soll ich einen kleineren oder denn Kapitalen entnehmen. Das ist doch eine ganz andere Frage ....



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Der Karpfen war jetzt nur ein Beispielfisch, das läßt sich ebenso auf Hecht- oder Zanderpopulationen übertragen bzw. auf andere Fische, die intensiv und spezialisiert beangelt werden.


Das läßt sich nicht übertragen. Der Hecht z.B. hat eine ganz andere Lebensart. Kapitale Hechte sind ausgesprochene Revierkämpfer, die Kannibalismus betreiben und nötigen Platz (Revier) biologisch wertvolleren Nachkommen wegnehmen. Alleine das trifft auf den Karpfen nicht zu. Wie anderes auch.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @zanderseb
> 
> woher rührt eigentlich deine motivation immer wieder solche eigenartigen threads zu verfassen?|kopfkrat


Dieser Thread war unter anderen Wunsch auch von mir, weil ich mich gerne mal *sachlich* und *vertieft* mit den Gedanken von Zanderseb "Kapitale müssen zurückgesetzt will, weil sie wertvoller sind als kleinere" auseinandersetzen will. Ich will dabei keine generelle C&R Diskussion. 



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest deine energie besser darauf verwenden gewässerwart in einem verein zu werden oder dir einen posten in einer fischereibehörde suchen.
> dann kannst du an bestimmungen mitwirken die beispielsweise vorschreiben, dass man zander nur in einer größe von 50-70cm entnehmen darf.


Das hätte aber verheerende Folgen für den Zanderbestand. Zander in dem biologisch wertvollsten Alter herausnehmen und unproduktive Kapitale drinnen zulassen. Lieber nicht ...|kopfkrat 



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> dann noch zum thema biologie:
> eigentlich eine nette idee deine threads mit ein bisschen _wissenschaft_ zu hinterlegen. allerdings gibt es keine schule die so etwas in der 9. oder in irgendeiner anderen klasse lehrt. :m


Das macht nichts, dafür haben wir ja jetzt den Thread hier :m 
Muß ja nicht jeder alles wissen, langt ja, wenn man sich gemeinsam dann hier Gedanken macht und der eine oder andere hat ja dann etwas Wissen und trägt bei #h


----------



## Norgefahrer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Eigentlich wollte ich garnichts hier schreiben,aber in mir kommt gerade eine Frage auf,vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären  |kopfkrat 

Also ich lese hier immer wieder GENE,GENE,GENE die großen Fische würden also ihre Veranlagung zum guten Wachstum weiter vererben  #6 

Wo ist dann das Problem,wenn man die Großen entnimmt  |kopfkrat 

Die Nachkommen sollten doch nach dieser Rechnung,die selben Gene in sich tragen,oder wie oder was  |kopfkrat 

Ist mir einfach nicht klar,die ganze sache hier  #q 

Bitte um Aufklärung und lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren  :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich garnichts hier schreiben,aber in mir kommt gerade eine Frage auf,vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären |kopfkrat
> 
> Also ich lese hier immer wieder GENE,GENE,GENE die großen Fische würden also ihre Veranlagung zum guten Wachstum weiter vererben #6
> 
> ...


Das schreiben wir doch die ganze Zeit hier, oder?#h 



			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir einfach nicht klar,die ganze sache hier #q
> Bitte um Aufklärung und lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren :m


Das ist mir nicht klar jetzt |kopfkrat  Was ist dir nicht klar?


----------



## Norgefahrer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das schreiben wir doch die ganze Zeit hier, oder?#h
> 
> 
> Das ist mir nicht klar jetzt |kopfkrat  Was ist dir nicht klar?



Ja wo das Problem für manche Leute liegt,wenn jemand einen großen Fisch in die Pfanne haut


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wo das Problem für manche Leute liegt,wenn jemand einen großen Fisch in die Pfanne haut


Weil diese Leute damit argumentieren, dass ein großer Fisch wertvoller sein soll für einen Bestand als ein jüngerer und selbst mit Genen argumentieren und fälschlicherweise aber den Rest der biologischen Zusammenhänge außer acht lassen.
Das heißt, isoliert gesehen mit Genen haben sie recht, im biologischen Zusammenhang aber gerade deswegen nicht!
#h


----------



## Norgefahrer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil diese Leute damit argumentieren, dass ein großer Fisch wertvoller sein soll für einen Bestand als ein jüngerer und selbst mit Genen argumentieren und fälschlicherweise aber den Rest der biologischen Zusammenhänge außer acht lassen.
> Das heißt, isoliert gesehen mit Genen haben sie recht, im biologischen Zusammenhang aber gerade deswegen nicht!
> #h



Ach so,dann sind große Kühe für den Bestand auch wichtiger,als kleine Kälber und deshalb essen wir jetzt alle nur noch Kalbsbraten;Kalbsleberwurst usw.


----------



## Adrian* (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

en freund hat grad seinen angelschein gemacht dem wurde gesagt, das alle maßigen fische betäubt und getötet werden müssen....eben so wie es der  VDSF gesagt/geschrieben hat...


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> en freund hat grad seinen angelschein gemacht dem wurde gesagt, das alle maßigen fische betäubt und getötet werden müssen....eben so wie es der VDSF gesagt/geschrieben hat...


Hallo Adrian #h , das ist aber nicht das Thema der Diskussion hier und soll es auch nicht werden!  OK#6 ?!


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@tony1962





			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread war unter anderen Wunsch auch von mir


du bittest also zanderseb darum, für dich threads zu eröffnen!?!?
[weisst du, du klickst einfach auf *Raubfisch und Forellenangeln* oder ein anderes forum. links oben in der ecke findest du dann eine klickfläche *neues thema*. da klickst du drauf und fängst an zu texten].

besides: das war nur @zanderseb gerichtet. bin mal gespannt wie er meinen post dieses mal ignorieren wird...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls widersprüchlich ist, dass du zusammen mit franz16 einen artikel im board-magazin über naturköderangeln auf zander verfasst.



@peterSbizarre
Das darfst du mir jetzt aber mal näger erläutern, WO soll da der Widerspruch liegen ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @tony1962du bittest also zanderseb darum, für dich threads zu eröffnen!?!?...


Nein, Zanderseb hat in einem anderen Thema generell angeboten, diese Thema aufzumachen und zu erklären, warum es wertvoll sei, gerade Kapitale zurückzusetzen und lieber kleinere zu entnehmen. Und gerade da ich dieses von ihm schon öfters gelesen habe, kam mir sein Angebot recht


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@franz16

naturköderangeln und c&r bilden für mich allein schon einen widerspruch, weil nicht verhindert werden kann, dass ein fisch den köder tief nimmt oder schluckt und in folge dessen verletzt wird.
d.h. wer mit natürködern angelt muss jederzeit bereit sein einen fisch zum verzehr mitzunehmen. 
durch zanderseb's threads entsteht aber der eindruck als sei es ihm am wichtigsten jeden fisch zurücksetzen zu können. 
da liegt dann der zweite widerspruch.

@tony

dann hab ich in dem entsprechenden thread nicht mitgelesen. sry.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @peterSbizarre
> Das darfst du mir jetzt aber mal näger erläutern, WO soll da der Widerspruch liegen ?


Bitte nicht hier, das geht am Thema dieses Threads vorbei#h es soll wirklich keine generelle C&R Diskussion sein und werden


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> naturköderangeln und c&r bilden für mich allein schon einen widerspruch, weil nicht verhindert werden kann, dass ein fisch den köder tief nimmt oder schluckt und in folge dessen verletzt wird.



Solange man Angeln geht, wird man das nie verhindern können, vollkommen egal welcher Köder.. grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen einen Zander der auf einen Naturköder gebissen hat zu releasen, es sei denn man lässt ihn bewusst "schlucken".. 



> durch zanderseb's threads entsteht aber der eindruck als sei es ihm am wichtigsten jeden fisch zurücksetzen zu können.
> da liegt dann der zweite widerspruch.



Dann hast du das ganze in meinen Augen aber komplett falsch verstanden ! ! ! Es geht hier um "selektive Entnahme" und nicht darum jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen 

Sorry, das musste ich noch loswerden, jetzt ist aber Schluss damit  

Peter wenn du Lust hast, darüber weiter zu diskutieren können wir das von mir aus auch über PN machen um dem Thread nicht in eine falsche Richtung zu lenken #6


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@tony

wir müssen verschiedene themen hier nicht klinisch sauber trennen.
der thread hat catch&release bei großfischen als thema. das wirft automatisch die frage auf wie man mit den nicht-kapitalen fischen verfahren soll.

@franz16

bitte versteh' mich nicht falsch. 
aber wenn ich mit naturködern angle, dann bin ich mir generell der gefahr bewusst, dass ich einen fisch verangeln könnte. 
wenn ich (genau wie zanderseb) eine solche methode nicht ablehne, sondern selber praktiziere, sollte ich keine c&r-debatten entfachen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @tony
> wir müssen verschiedene themen hier nicht klinisch sauber trennen.
> der thread hat catch&release bei großfischen als thema. das wirft automatisch die frage auf wie man mit den nicht-kapitalen fischen verfahren soll.


Die Frage ist, ob Kapitale (biologisch) wertvoller sind als jüngere Fische, nichts anderes , also wenn die Wahl zwischen den beiden, welcher *selektiv* entnommen werden soll



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du das ganze in meinen Augen aber komplett falsch verstanden ! ! ! Es geht hier um "selektive Entnahme" und nicht darum jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen


Danke Franz, so ist es#6 





			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter wenn du Lust hast, darüber weiter zu diskutieren können wir das von mir aus auch über PN machen um dem Thread nicht in eine falsche Richtung zu lenken #6


Danke Franz, das meinte ich vorhin damit#6 
#h


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Servus. Jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Hier wird zum Teil soviel Quatsch geschrieben das nicht mehr zum aushalten ist. Die einzige möglichkeit die es gibt um die Fischbestände zu erhalten sind Beinahrte Fangbeschränkungen. Bei uns ich rede jetzt von Öberöstereich und den Gewässern die ich kenne gibts überall Fangbeschränkungen, das heißt das Pro tag oder auch Jahr nur eine gewisse Anzahl von Fischen entnommen werden dürfen. Das kann so aussehen Pro jahr 20 Karpfen und 5 Hechte und 5 Zander 10 Schleien und bei den Weißfischen ist meißtens weniger beschränkt so um die 5 oder 10 Pro tag. Dann wird nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Lizenzen vergeben und vom Erlös der Lizenzen werden wieder eine Bestimmte Anzahl von Fischen nachbesetzt. Natürliche fischbestände gibts ja sowieso fast nirgends mehr. Was soll also der Quatsch mit Genen und so weiter. Natürliche Fortpflanzung gibts fast nur bei Weißfischen ( in der Menge das es Sinn macht) der Rest wird Jährlich nachbesetzt. Einge danken wenn ein Zander Ablaicht das der ein Paar Tausend nachkommen hat Irrtum da kommen vieleicht 5 oder 10 Stück davon die die Geschlechtsreife erreichen der Rest wird gefressen oder geht aus anderen Gründen drauf. Der einzige Grund der mir plausibel erscheint warum einige so vernarrt aucf C&R sind ist das sie die Hoffnung haben den gleichen oder einen anderen großen Fisch nochmals oder einige Jahre später nochmal fangen können und sich dann mit ein Paar Fotos wieder Brüsten können. Sache ist einfach wer einen Großen mitnehmen will soll es tun und wer Ihn freilassen will solls auch machen solange es erlaubt ist.Mir geht das schon so auf den Sack das jeder immer jeden belehren will was richtig und falsch ist, es gibt Gesetze und an die sollte man sich halten obs einem passt oder nicht. Wenn C&R verboten ist und man machts muß man halt damit rechnen das die Lizenz futsch ist, wenn ich 150 fahre wo nur 50 erlaubt sind muß ich auch damit rechnen das ich erwischt werde und der Führerschein weg ist. Also jammerts nicht immer sondern macht wie ihr es für richtig haltet und wenns einen wieder schwimmen laßt wo es verboten ist Klappe halten und freuen das keiner gesehen hat. Falls ein C&R Anhänger sieht wie einer nen Großen schlachtet drehts euch einfach um wenns es nicht sehen könnt und versucht nicht denjenigen davon abzubringen ansonsten könnte es passieren das der euch verpfeift wenns einen freilaßt.
So das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema und ich Praktiziere diese auch.


----------



## Stefan1611 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Eigentlich ist das Thema doch ganz einfach. Die Angler, die mehr als 10 maßige Zander/Hechte im Jahr fangen, setzen große Fische zurück.

Ich denke ein erfolgreicher Spinnfischer hat es nicht nötig, weil er mal Fisch essen will, einen kapitalen Fisch zu töten. Diese großen Fische machen doch den Reiz des Angelns aus. Ich würde mir ja selber die Chance nehmen, diesen Fisch noch einmal zu fangen. Jetzt werden einige sagen, den fängst Du eh nie mehr. Das ist aber nicht so, ich habe gestern einen Hecht innerhalb einer Stunde zwei Mal gefangen. (er hatte eine Bisswunde, daher war er eindeutig wiederzuerkennnen)

Ob der jetzt besseren oder schlechteren Laich produziert ist mir da echt egal. Er hat  auf Grund seiner Größe schon verdient weiterzuleben. Ich denke Zanderseb ist das eigentlich auch egal, er will halt Argumente finden große Fische zu erhalten. Und ob er früher mal den einen oder anderen Kapitalen auf den Kopf gehaut hat ist da auch kein Problem. Hab ich vor einigen Jahren auch gemacht, aber aus Fehlern lernt man. (Nicht ALLE).

Aber was mir Mut macht ist das die erfolgreichen Kunstköderfischer eh C+R betreiben. Da ist es eh klar und der Rest fängt einfach zu schlecht um großen Schaden anzurichten.

Schöne Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Lenzibald

du wolltest deinen Senf dazu geben und es ist auch Senf, das hast du also selbst schon richtig erkannt|supergri 
so jetzt wechseln wir den von dir gewählten Wortschatz und wollen wieder sachlich werde.

Die Annahme, dass Zander und Hecht keinen natürlichen Fortbestand haben können entbehrt jediglicher Grundlage. In meinen stehenden und auch fließenden Gewässern wie in vielen anderen Bayerns (z.B. Walchensee) und auch in Österreichs (z.B. Weisensee/Kärnten) wird seit Jahren durch Aufhebung von Fangbeschränkungen, Mindestmaßen sowie Schonzeiten versucht, Hechtbestände einzudämmen. Besonders in Forellengewässer wird bereits durch gezieltes Abfischen (Elektro) erfolglos versucht, die sich selbt also natürlich vermehrenden Hechtbeständen zu bekämpfen.
Woher du dein Wissen hast, ist mir ein Rätsel.|kopfkrat 

Um die Frage, ob man sich an Gesetze halten soll oder nicht, also die Diskussion C&R, ist hier nicht das Thema und ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht ! Suche hierzu bitte den richtigen Thread. Die Fragestellung hier ist eine andere. Fragestellungen zu lesen und auch zu verstehen, ist oft schwierig. Oft hilt aber auch, sich die Mühe zu machen und die vorherigen Postings zu lesen.

@Stefan1611

ich sehe das so wie du ... es sind in der tat *NICHT* die von Zanderseb angeführten *biologischen* Gründe, sondern *subjektive* Gründe, die für den Kapitalen und gegen den jüngeren sprechen#6


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@toni





			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob Kapitale (biologisch) wertvoller sind als jüngere Fische, nichts anderes , also wenn die Wahl zwischen den beiden, welcher *selektiv* entnommen werden soll


nicht ganz einfach: 
aus biologischer sicht ist der fisch sinnvoller, welcher überlebt. 
hat also ein großzander an einer angel angebissen und wurde filetiert, wurde er ausselektiert. 
ein 5cm zander war im vorteil, weil er der 15cm gummifisch nicht fassen konnte.
umgekehrt ist der 90cm zander gegenüber einem 55cm zander im vorteil, wenn er von einem angler wie zanderseb gefangen und unverletzt zurückgesetzt wurde.

es ist sehr, sehr problematisch ist einen angler als einen natürlichen feind des zanders aufzufassen, da sich das verhalten des anglers ständig ändert (je nach trend oder gesetzeslage oder hunger und sozialen verhältnissen |supergri). allerdings können fische sich wohl sehr gut auf einen angeldruck einstellen.  
wir können aber nicht entscheiden was für eine tierart gut oder schlecht ist. (abgesehen davon den lebensraum zu schützen und zu erhalten). 
alle hier geäußerten ansichten sind sowieso egoistisch und nützen nicht dem fisch sondern dem angler. im endeffekt will jeder gewssenhafte angler den bestand erhalten aber nur um später auch noch fische entnehmen zu können oder besonders kapitale zu fangen.

was mir aber zu der geschichte einfällt ist, dass bei der von zanderseb angesprochenen entnahme-praxis eine generationslücke entsteht.
d.h. wenn jeder angler nur noch 50-70cm fische entnimmt führt das konsequenter weise (als modell zu ende gedacht) dazu, dass es nur noch uralt-zander und kleine untermaßige gibt. 
wenn dann die altfische irgendwann aus altersschwäche sterben, gibt es nur noch kleine gerade maßige.
ob das dann für den bestand der zander besonders gut ist, ist fraglich.  
im sinne des erfinders ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@tony





			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> die von Zanderseb angeführten *biologischen* Gründe


:q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  das was zanderseb _angeführt_ hat war allenfalls biologischer abfall.  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht quark ist wenn man viel fängt dem wasser auch wieder was zurückzugeben, da spielt aber die größe keine rolle.



Kann ich voll und ganz für mich persönlich auch unterschreiben!
Mehr ist zu dem Thema von mir nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@peterSbizarre

Das mit der Generationen Lücke stimmt auch insofern, weil eben diese jüngeren Zander die sind, die sich am besten vermehren und dann die Lücke nach untern weitere Auswirkungen hat.

Mit selektiv meine ich, welchen Fisch ich bewußt und gezielt entnehme.

Du hast vollkommen recht, der Zander hat im Menschen keinen natürlichen Feind, um so wichtiger ist es, verantwortungsbewußt umzugehen.#6 
#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @tony:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q das was zanderseb _angeführt_ hat war allenfalls biologischer abfall. :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


*nein, so darft du das wirklich nicht sagen,* weil seine Aussage zu den Genen an sich ja stimmt, ich aber eben andere Aspket auch einbringe.


----------



## Berat (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Endlich mal eine fundierte wissenschaftliche Abhandlung für uns Doofköppe, mit der man jetzt mal so richtig weiterkommt. Habe sie gleich ausgedruckt, nochmal abgeschrieben und auswendig gelernt. Jetzt kann mir keiner mehr was erzählen, nur weil ich ´n bisschen doof bin. Danke.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Toni 1962 Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Jetzt hast du genau den Punkt angesprochen wo gibts noch natürliche Gewaääser wo durch den Eingriff des Menschen das Biologische Gleichgewicht noch Passt, ich kenne keines in Östereich. Logisch wenn der Hecht keine Feinde mehr hat vermehrt er sich weitaus stärker als normal. Warum werden Fische in Gewässer besetzt wo sie nichts zu suchen haben ? Jeder bei uns in Östereich will Fische in sein Gewässer die normalerweise dort nie vorkommen und beim Nächsten Hochwasser sinds dann in der Donau und vermehren sich dort zum Teil auch. Die Regenbogenforellen verdrängen teilweise die Heimische Bachforelle und so weiter. Die Menge an Fisch die heute die Angler bei uns Jährlich entnehmen kann im Normalfall auf Natürliche weise nie Nachproduziert werden darum werden jedes Jahr Fische nachbesetzt. Wenn an einem Gewässer von sagen wir mal 20 oder 30 Ha 200 oder 300 Lizenzen ausgegeben werden und Jeder entnimmt 5 Zander oder Hechte Pro jahr sind das 1500 Fische weißt du wie lange es dauert bis diese Menge Zander oder Hecht in fangfähiger Größe nachgewachsen ist. Der See den ich 2003 Befischte war früher ein super Raubfischgewässer war immer für nen schönen Hecht oder Zander gut, durch Jahrelanges entnehmen der Raubfische ohne Nachbesatz kannst heute froh sein wenn man einen oder zwei Raubfische im Jahr fängt es sind keine mehr da die man fangen könnte.


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Berat schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kann mir keiner mehr was erzählen, nur weil ich ´n bisschen doof bin. Danke.


will dir nicht wiedersprechen ! #6 

Eins steht fest - hier#d  sind Member die Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen ! 
Schade, hatte alles schön sachlich angefangen.
Für mich steht fest - das was maßig ist kommt in die Pfanne, egal wie groß.
Das bin ich mir selber schuldig bei 30 Tage angeln im Jahr kann ich keinen Bestand gefährden.

Wünsche allen noch ein schönes WE und verabschiede mich - natürlich nur aus diesem Thread  (schreibender weise)


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Schade, es hatte so schön sachlich begonnen und plötzlich wird es wieder persönlich. 

Muss doch nicht sein, es sei denn, man möchte wider besseren Wissens eine subjektiv empfundene Sache als Objektiv verkaufen. 

Die hier teilweise angeführten Gründe habe ich bereits eingang als subjektives Empfinden bezeichnet. 

Ein Fisch, "der es sich verdient hat" wird weder aus logischen noch aus objektiven Gründen zurückgesetzt, sondern aus rein emotionalen Gründen. Diese mögen richtige oder falsche Ergebnisse liefern, die Logik ist mir da schon sicherer und Aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Aali-Barba

richtig #6


----------



## bernie1 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Bei den in freier Natur lebenden Löwen, Geparden, Hirschen usw., sind nicht nur die Gene gefragt, sondern der Stärkere bekommt den Harem.
Fische vebutten im See wenn kein neues Blut ins Gewässer kommt.
Fische haben je nach Art ein gewisses Alter wenn sie ihre Laichfähigkeit ereichen und wenn das Umfeld auch stimmt vermehren sie sich auch.
Nur bei den Kapitalen "Alten" läßt die Kraft des Zeugens auch einmal nach.
Wie im richtigem Leben.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## peterSbizarre (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@tony





			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> *nein, so darft du das wirklich nicht sagen,*


ich habe es aber so gesagt, denn die aussagen von zanderseb sind höchstens teilweise richtig. ich habe jetzt leider keine zeit zandersebs post in alle einzelteile zu zerpflücken und dabei zu erklären was nicht richtig ist und was der vollständigkeit halber noch hätte genannt werden müssen.


----------



## Aal (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich denke, man sollte nicht nur die Kapitalen zurücksetzen. Man sollte öfter mal was zurücksetzen, aber doch nicht nur Kapitale. Kapitale setze ich in der Regel zurück, da man sie sowieso nicht essen kann, also wieso sollte ich dem Fisch dann sein Leben nehmen?
Aber auch andere, maßige Fische sind wichtig für das Gewässer, damit diese nochmal laichen. Vor allem sind Raubfische sehr wichtig im Wasser, da sie den Weißfischbestand regulieren und verhindern, dass die Weißfische verbutten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Der letzte Beitrag von Aal zeigt, dass leider das Thema und die Fragestellung nun zunehmend aus den Augen verloren geht.War aber eine schöne und bisher sachliche Diskussion, die richtig interessant war. #6 Ich habe nun zur Genüge und ausführlich meine Meinung zu den biologischen Zusammenhängen hinsichtlich des Ausgangsthemas geäußert und werde meinen Standpunkt ab jetzt nicht mehr wiederholen. Schade nur, dass sich Zanderseb selbst, mit dem ich ja auch diskutuieren wollte, nicht mehr gemeldet hat.
#h


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Danke das ihr sachlich gebliben seid, und eure interessanntenen Meinungen kunt getahn habt.
  Mein Beitrag ist nicht komplett, ich bin mit ihm auch nocht nicht ganz zufrieden.

  Natürlich sind Großfische, nicht ganz so Leistungsfähig wie junge wilde Burschen.
  Doch die Brut deren ist wertvoll.
  Natürlich ist die Brut von den kleineren Zandern die von den Großen abstammen noch wertvoller, keine Frage.

  Doch weiß ich ob der kleine von mir gefangene Fisch diese Gene hat ?
  Beim großen bin ich mir sicher, denn ich sehe es ja.

  Das mit der Bestandeslücke ist auch einleuchtend.
  Doch der Altbestand ist der grundstein der Population.
  Das sollte man nicht vergessen.
  !
  Beispiel:
  ein Vereinsgewässer von 12 ha Größe wurde vor 5 Jahren mit 18 Großzandern besetzt.
  ( diese kahme aus einem nahe gelegenem Stausee, der abgelassen wurde )
  Vorher gab es keine Zander in diesem Gewässer, es war also ein Versuch.
  Und dieser zeigte, dass im Jahre 2003 ca. 180 Zander von 50 bis 65 cm Länge gefangen wurden.
  Also ein imenser Erfolg, der mich in meiner Meinung noch verstärkt.

  Ich betone nochmals.
  ich will niemanden Bekehren oder umstimmen, sondern jediglich darüber Informieren.
  So weit mein Wissensstand es her gibt ( und der ist nicht unbedingt der beste und einzigst wahre  )

  @ Ali-Barba
  Der Fischereischeinkurs will die Anfänger auf das C&R Verbot schulen und unterstützt Gegenthesen. Politisch bedingt |rolleyes

  Ansonsten kahmen von dir gute Beiträge, die ich seht interessant fand.

  @ Honybee
  Ich angle nicht geziehlt auf Großfische, denn das kann man schlecht beinflussen.
  Sonderen eher auf Portionsfische.
  Und ja ich habe in der Vergangenheit gesündigt und Ignorantz walten lassen, weil ich alles Abschlug.
 Doch intensive Gespräche mit einigen großartigen Anglern die auch in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, brachten mich zu einer besseren Überzeugung.
  Und für meine Weiterentwiklung diesbezüglich bin ich sehr Dankbar.#6
 Auserdem finde ich es Interessant, dass es bei euch nun Jigköpfe mit fertigen Angstdrilling zu kaufen gibt, die meiner Art der Befästigung erschreckend ähneln.
  Dazu will ich aber nicht mehr wissen, denn ich habe mir daraufhin meine Meinung über euch gebilded.

  @ Franz

  Gut gekontert, danke für deine Beiträge :m

  @ Kanalbulle
  Der selben Meinung sind zum Beispiel Mathians Fuhrmann www.bodden-angeln.de bei:  über uns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  ,Jörg Strehlow www.der-angler.de
  und vom hören her auch der Herr Ulrich Bayer.
  Un dich find diese Meinung am einleuchtesten.

  @ Pilkman
  Danke das du mich vertreten hast.
  Sehr gute Angumentation ( kniefall )#6

  @ Toni
   Recht hast du schon auf eine Art, doch weiß ich denn immer ob der kleine zu den gut Genitisierten gehört ?

  @ admiral1
  deswegen schrieb ich auch Selectieve Entnahme.
 Denn ein generelles C&R ist ach sinnlos, denn der Angler will ja auch was zum Verwerten haben, wenn es sich sinnvoll Verwerten lässt.

  @ Peter-Sbizarre
  Ich wurde um diesen Thread von einigen anderen Boardies gebeten.
  Ebtschluldige bitte das ich dich damit belästigt habe.

  @ Lenzibald
   Gute Idee mit den Lizensen. das würde uns auch weiter bringen.
  Doch ich meine Vorwiegend Natürliche Bestände.
  In kleinen Gewässern ist das oft schwer mit den Genen und so...

  @ Pfiffie
  Du hast auch recht, wenn du es vernünftig betreibst.
  Denn Vernunft ist das was letzendlich Zählt.

  Und noch etwas.
  Die Angler die pro Jahr wenig Fisch fangen, brauchen sich keinen Kopf über Selective Entnahme machen.
  Wichtig ist, dass die Angler mitziehen die oft am Wasser sind und dadurch auch reichlich Fisch fangen.


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Zanderseb..................loooooooooool

Denkst Du, VMC oder andere Firmen, bieten diese gefertigten Montagen nicht schon so an? Ich gebe Dir gerne mal eine Kopie von einigen Katalogseiten von VMC wo genau diese schon fertig montiert sind.

Denkst DU, Du bist der einzigste, der mit einem Zusatzdrilling fischt? Also diese Aussage von Dir Profi, finde ich mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

nein ich bin nicht der einzige der damit angelt,und ich habe es in meiner befestignugsart noch nirgens gesehen.

  Und wenn es in so vielen Katalogen steht, wieso bietet ihr es erst jetzt an.
  Und wart begeistert davon, als ich es euch zeigte?
  Aber für mich ist diese Geschichte schon lang gestorben.
  Ich bemerkte auch, dass du dich nach unserem Treffen nicht mehr mit mir abgegeben hast.
  So was nenn ich nur......ach hat doch alles keinen Sinn. und Ttschüs, sage ich da nur


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Nein Sebastian. So einfach kannst Du das nicht abhaken.

Es ist klar, das wir einiges von Dir aufgeschnappt haben in den 4 oder 5 Stunden, was uns etwas Angeltechnisch weiter bringt. Das streitet auch niemand ab.

Nur hast Du in den letzten Wochen und Monaten eine Arroganz an den Tag gelegt, die ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Ghanja (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Also Junior, ich habe mir ja aus dieser Sache heraus gehalten weil es mir schlicht und ergreifen zu "ausschweifend" war. Fakt ist für mich, dass C&R nicht "stur" durchgezogen werden kann. Basis ist für mich eine gute Alterspyramide des befischten Gewässers. Dies SETZT ABER VORAUS, dass man das Gewässer sehr gut kennt und über das Fischvorkommen (Z3, Z4 etc.) Bescheid weiß. Möglichkeiten wären hier Elektro-Fischen oder dergleichen bzw. jahrelange Erfahrung am befischten Gewässer. 
C&R ist demnach eine gute Sache - aber einfach als Messias durch die Gegend wandeln und sein Evangelium predigen haut hier nicht hin (viele wirds kaum jucken!.
Zum Thema "System": Was in Gottes Namen ist so besonders daran, einen Köder mit Zusatzdrillingen zu versehen? Stahlseide nehmen einige, Klemmhülsen haben viele und die Kunst des Twizzelns ist auch kein Geheimnis. Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht ...


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Gahnja
   Du hast recht, und ich bin kein Messias, der etwas Predigen will.
   Sondern ich wurde nur gebeten dazu stellung zu nehmen, mehr nicht.
   Mir macht sowas auch keinen Spaß.
   das mit dem System ist nichts neues, villeicht sehe ich die sache auch etwas zu überspitzt.
   Doch meine Befestingungsart habe ich mir nicht abgekuckt, sonder selbst endeckt,.
   Auch wenn andere schon so gefischt haben könnten, macht es mich bissel stolz.

   @ BEE
   Wie kommst du darauf?
     Wie äuserte sich das?

     Ich habe mich nicht verändert, warum auch.
     Ich kann nur aus Zeitlichen Gründen nicht auf alles und vor allem Jeden eingehen.
     Bitte habt Verständnis dafür.

 Villeicht sollte ich mich in Zukunft aus Forumsaktivitäten heraushalten um nicht von anderen in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt zu werden.

     Machts Gut


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ zanderseb

wollte mich nicht mehr hier melden, jedoch wollte ich ja die Diskussion mit dir, der du aber aus dem Weg gehst (auch jetzt ganz bewußt, weil du auf die Gegenargumente deines eigenen biologisch Argumentes nicht eingehst und wieder oberflächlich bleibst)

zuerstmal: Kommentare zu einelnen Membern von Postings jetzt sind wertlos, da sie nicht zugeortnet werden können. Und wenn ich es versuche nun, dann glaube ich eher, du hast manches nicht verstanden. Mag sein oder nicht, aber es zeigt: wertlos.
Schade, dass du dich nicht in der Diskussion gemeldet hast. Aber dazu wären ja Argumente gefragt gewesen, nicht?

Grundlegend aber ist deine grundauf falsche biologische Annahme:
"Doch der Altbestand ist der grundstein der Population.
Das sollte man nicht vergessen." 
In der Population ist es bedingt, das Altbestände ausgesondert werden, um leistungsfähigeren jungen Tieren die Fortplanzung zu ermöglichen. Gesetz der Fortplanzung: Biologie 10. Klasse !!! (nur auf deine eigene etwas komisch klingende Anspielung auf Schulwissenim ersten Posting).

Du sagst:" Ich betone nochmals.
ich will niemanden Bekehren oder umstimmen, sondern jediglich darüber Informieren.
So weit mein Wissensstand es her gibt ( und der ist nicht unbedingt der beste und einzigst wahre  )"

Nicht für ungut Zanderseb, aber das mit deinem möglicherweise nicht besten Wissenstand stimmt. Das mit dem "einzig wahrem" stimmt nicht, weil deiner in der Komplexität der biologischen Zusammenhänge schlicht und einfach falsch ist. (Auch wenn sie gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen wären, wenn man will).

Umstimmen brauchst du mich nicht, hoffte eher, dass ich dich etwas bewegen konnte. 

Dein Angeln auf "Portionsfische" zeigt, dass du es bisher nicht ernst genommen hast mit dem Bestandschutz, leider zweifel ich stark daran, dass du es jetzt wenigestens verstanden hast. Aber bitte rede nicht mehr über C&R, das wäre (und ganz offen gesprochen ausnahmensweise mit der Wortwahl, sonst nicht mein Stil) *VERLOGEN.*


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Nein Sebastian. Keiner sagte was von gehen oder ähnlichem.

es geht einfach nur darum, das du Pfiffie mehrfach als DEINEN Schüler bezeichneteste, sauer warst, das er einen eigenen Thread eröffnete um stolz über seine Fänge zu berichten.

Der Kontakt zu Strehlow und Co.............macht Dich nicht zum Allwissenden


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Toni

    Ich erzähle nichts von alleinigem C&R .
    Ich meinte nur mit den Portionsfische, dass ich einen Grund zum Angeln haben darf.
    was bissel Ironisch 

    Ich konnte nicht, schreiben da ich erst jetzt Zeit zum Lesen und schreibe hatte.
    Da fällt es sehr schwer auf jede kleinigkeit einzugehen.
    Sorry
    Verlogen bin ich.

    OK

    Dann bis irgentwann villeicht mal


----------



## Ghanja (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Hm, verlogen bist du keinesfalls - evtl nur etwas übereifrig ...  :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni
> 
> Ich erzähle nichts von alleinigem C&R .
> Ich meinte nur mit den Portionsfische, dass ich einen Grund zum Angeln haben darf.
> ...


Wie wäre es auf Argumente einzugehen in einer Diskussion, die du selbst angeboten hast? Du schreibst über biologisches (Gene) mit der etwas unglücklich klingenden Bemerkung "Biologie 9.Klasse". Wie stehst du nun zu den Argumenten der Biologie 10. Klasse? 
Das sind keine Kleinigkeiten, das ist deine Diskussion! Stell dich doch deinen Argumenten!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Gegenseitige Vorwürfe, persönliche Differenzen usw. 

Hey Freunde holt mal Luft... dass kanns ja wohl nicht sein ! 

Wer nicht in der Lage ist hier sachlich und anständig zu diskutieren der möge sich bitte raushalten, immer diese persönlichen Angriffe, das ist doch echt beschis... 

Es geht hier um eine SACHE, Sebastian hat hier seine Meinung gepostet.. diese muss man nicht teilen und kann seine eigene darstellen, aber er hat es wenigstens verdient hier nicht so blöd angemacht zu werden ! 

Darauf hab ich echt keinen Bock !


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Franz_16

ich denke, hier wurde sehr lange und ausgiebig sachlich argumentiert. Lies bitte einfach die Postings durch. Gerade auch von mir wirst du lesen, dass ich immer auf Sachlichkeit und Fairness gemahnt und zurückgeführt habe.
Aber dies mal waren und sind deutliche Worte angebracht (wobei ich dabei selbst nur Zanderseb's eigenen Wortschatz 2 mal verwendet habe). Diese Art ist einfach mehr als unverständlich ...


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

ooooch nöööö, nicht schon wieder #q #q #q 


Wird das langsam zur Mode, bei jeder Gegenrede gleich den Abschied zu nehmen? |kopfkrat 

IStdenn heutzutage kein Mensch mehr in der Lage, Kritik zu vertragen? Also ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein in allen Ehren, aber man kann doch nicht ernsthaft meinen, die eigene Meinung wäre die Bergpredigt. 

Wenn das so geht, wird bald jeder Thread zwei Optionen haben:

Entweder alle sind einer Meinung und überbieten sich in gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen, oder eine Fraktion wird sauer und probt den Abgang.

@ Zanderseb

Es freut mich zwar, ab und an ein Lob zu hören. Es freut mich als Anfänger noch mehr, ein Lob von einem Fortgeschrittenen oder Experten zu hören. Aber statt einer Benotung wie früher in der Schule hätte ich mir da doch etwas mehr Diskussionsbereitschaft gewünscht. 

Ich bin zwar kein Profifischer, sondern wie das Wort unter meinem Pseudonym gesagt, ein Anfänger. Trotzdem habe ich eine Schule besucht, Biologie gehabt und sogar schon mal was von Vererbungslehre gehört. Dabei muss mir wohl entgangen sein, dass der Sohn plötzlich seine Genetischen Codes ändert, sobald man den Vater umbringt oder wenn er stirbt. Ich hatte das bisher so verstanden, dass der Vater seine Gene beim Zeugungsakt bereits an den Sohn weiter gegeben hat und dann alles weitere in genetischer Hinsicht so abläuft, wie es im Erbmaterial verankert ist. Es mag da nach dem Prinzip der Mutationen noch Einflussnahmen durch die Umgebungsvariablen geben, keine Frage, denn sonst gäbe es keine Mutationen sondern immer nur Stillstand und wir würden statt im Internet zu surfen als Amöbe in irgendeinem Sumpf paddeln, aber diese Einflussnahmen sind irgendwie auch recht eindeutig belegbar und lauten: Kann ich mich ungestört entwickeln und habe genug zu fressen (also ohne von meinem kapitalen Vater aufgefressen oder unterdrückt zu werden oder dass er mir mein Futter vor der Nase weg frisst), kann ich mich besser und damit größer entwickeln. 

Soweit zu Vererbungslehre, Logik, Biologie. Alles Andere ist Sache fürs Poesiealbum, schätze ich mal. 

Da wir aber über mendelsche Gesetze nicht streiten brauchen, weil die klügere Köppe als unsereins längst belegt haben, bleibt das Poesiealbum als Diskussionsgrundlage, womit wir dann wieder bei einer C&R Diskussion angelangt wären. 

Ich hatte zwar auch gebeten um eine Art Richtlinie, mir aber darunter kein Rezitieren einer Predigt vorgestellt, die sicher anerkannt professionelle Angler kund tun, die dabei jegliche Logik oder Anerkannte VererbungsLehre der eigenen Ideologie zuliebe auszublenden bereit sind. 

Sieh es mal so: Ein Mann, der professionell Angelt, verdient nicht zuletzt sein Geld mit Bildern Kapitaler, die er dann an Blinker schickt. Fängt ihm ein Depp wie ich seinen Kapitalen weg und futtert ihn auf, ist das so, als wenn ich dem Städtefotografen den Eiffelturm sprengen würde. Das der mir dann erklärt, das dürfe ich nicht, ist logisch. Er wird mir das aber auch dann noch erklären, wenn ich Statiker bin und festgestellt habe, dass der in den nächsten Tagen in den Louvre kippt, weil sein Fundament marode ist. Denn er verdient sein Geld mit Bildern vom Eiffelturm und wird sicher alles daran setzen, auch Morgen noch sein Geld mit Bildern vom Eiffelturm verdienen zu können. 

Daher sehe ich die Meinung sogenannter Profis eher mit gemischten Gefühlen und würde sie trotzdem sie Profi sind, immer kritisch hinterfragen und auch berücksichtigen, dass sie aus einer Befangenheit heraus argumentieren und sicher nicht immer völlig selbstlos handeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Und setzte Fische aus allen Katigorien zurück.
> Aber vor allem die Kapitalen, wegen den von mir angeführten Gründen.
> Müde bin....


schau Sebastian, genau das meine ich, deine aus der Biologie heraus angeführten Gründe sind eben gerade aus der Biologie heraus falsch... wieso habe ich den Eindruck, du hast die Diskussion nicht gelesen|kopfkrat .. schade, dass wir nicht zur Diskussion kamen ....

du bist müde? und ich denke, Diskussionen sind manchmal sinnlos ...#h


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Dabei muss mir wohl entgangen sein, dass der Sohn plötzlich seine Genetischen Codes ändert, sobald man den Vater umbringt oder wenn er stirbt. Ich hatte das bisher so verstanden, dass der Vater seine Gene beim Zeugungsakt bereits an den Sohn weiter gegeben hat und dann alles weitere in genetischer Hinsicht so abläuft, wie es im Erbmaterial verankert ist. Es mag da nach dem Prinzip der Mutationen noch Einflussnahmen durch die Umgebungsvariablen geben, keine Frage, denn sonst gäbe es keine Mutationen sondern immer nur Stillstand und wir würden statt im Internet zu surfen als Amöbe in irgendeinem Sumpf paddeln, aber diese Einflussnahmen sind irgendwie auch recht eindeutig belegbar und lauten: Kann ich mich ungestört entwickeln und habe genug zu fressen (also ohne von meinem kapitalen Vater aufgefressen oder unterdrückt zu werden oder dass er mir mein Futter vor der Nase weg frisst), kann ich mich besser und damit größer entwickeln.



Hallo Aali 
Wenn der Vater tot ist, kann er dann noch weitere "Söhne" zeugen und seine Erbmaterialien weitergeben  ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aali
> Wenn der Vater tot ist, kann er dann noch weitere "Söhne" zeugen und seine Erbmaterialien weitergeben  ?


Franz, du solltest die Diskussion in Ruhe noch einmal durchlesen und die Fragestellung, die Zanderseb selbst gestellt hat, dabei verfolgen, dann wäre dein Beitrag hier sicherlich nicht #h  ...  Bitte erst lesen ...ok?!#6


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aali
> Wenn der Vater tot ist, kann er dann noch weitere "Söhne" zeugen und seine Erbmaterialien weitergeben  ?


Nein - aber das ist auch nicht das Thema, wenn man eine Theorie wie bei den Dorschen auf stellt. Es geht doch um das Argument, es träte auf Dauer kleinwüchsigkeit auf, wenn man Kapitale verangelt. Und das widerspricht jeglicher Logik, denn die Erbanlagen ob groß - oder klein, werden beim Zeugungsakt weitergegeben. 

Es kann nur eben noch zu besagten Veränderungen durch Mutation kommen, die durch äußeren Einfluss und Lebensbedingungen gelenkt ist. Aber auch da hat man gerade beim Zander als Kannibalen schlechte Karten zu argumentieren, denn ohne Kapitale werden die Lebensbedingungen für die Heranwachsenden besser und nicht schlechter. Und bessere Lebensbedingungen füren fast immer zu größerem Wuchs.

Recht hast Du mit der reinen Menge der gezeugten Fische. Da ist mehr Zeuger natürlich mehr Nachwuchs. Aber Ausgangspunkt war eben Klasse und nicht Masse.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Die Frage wär doch, wenn der Angeldruck auf Großfisch so groß ist, das der Altbestand auf längere zeit im durchschnitt klein ist ob dann die Fische (wie es bei dorschen vermutet wird) sich genetisch umstellen und einfach nicht mehr größer werden, zum sagen wir selbstschutz.

Dies ist lediglich eine these über die man mal nachdenken könnte.


----------



## Stefan1611 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Alles jetzt muss ich nochmal was sagen. Es war schon nach dem ersten Posting klar, das es eine Diskussion wird, die nur auf C+R rauslaufen kann. 
Der Sebastian hat zu den vielen Gedanken unserer Fraktion noch einen hinzufügen wollen. Vielleicht um den einen oder anderen noch zu überzeugen. Eigentlich bin ich in vielerlei Hinsicht seiner Meinung, bloß das ich mich mit Genetischen Aspekten nie befasst habe und werde.
Sebastian ich gebe Dir mal einen Tip, einem richtig guten Spinnfischer merkt man die Überlegenheit nicht bei Aussagen an. Sondern nur im Fangergebnis und das sollte man auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Mann kann immer Tips geben und sollte das auch, zumindest was Montagen und Technik angeht. (gute Gewässer behält man besser für sich!!!!)

Genauso finde ich es wiedersprüchlich, wenn ich Hecht und Zander am Boden oder im Sand liegen sehe und nicht nur kleine. Fotos kann man nur machen, wenn man mind. zu zweit ist. Alles andere ist nicht gut oder sehr schlecht für den Fisch. Deine Einstellung ist aus meiner Sicht richtig, Du musst Sie nur auf eine andere Weise verkaufen.

Vielleicht bringt dein Versuch ja den einen oder anderen zum überlegen, wenn er mal einen Kapitalen fängt. Dann hat es sich schon gelohnt. Mich hast Du auf jeden Fall überzeugt, aber ich setz eh fast alles zurück.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage wär doch, wenn der Angeldruck auf Großfisch so groß ist, das der Altbestand auf längere zeit im durchschnitt klein ist ob dann die Fische (wie es bei dorschen vermutet wird) sich genetisch umstellen und einfach nicht mehr größer werden, zum sagen wir selbstschutz.
> 
> Dies ist lediglich eine these über die man mal nachdenken könnte.


Du meinst, die verstecken sich dann sozusagen im eigenenKörper, damit sie keiner sieht um sie zu fangen?|kopfkrat 

Nee, Quatsch, war zur Auflockerung gedacht, um die Gemüter wieder etwas zu kühlen.  

Im Ernst: Angeldruck ist doch gleichzusetzen mit "widrigen Rahmenbedingungen". Widrige Rahmenbedingungen haben auch Fische, die klein bleiben, weil die großen sie schickanieren. 

Ergo besteht für mich kein Kausalzusammenhang zwischen der Größe der entommenen zum Wuchs, weil dies jegliche Vererbungslehre ad absurdum führen würde, sondern eher finde ich als Grund den Angeldruck viel logischer, der als widriger Umstand die Entwicklung auf Dauer hemmt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage wär doch, wenn der Angeldruck auf Großfisch so groß ist, das der Altbestand auf längere zeit im durchschnitt klein ist ob dann die Fische (wie es bei dorschen vermutet wird) sich genetisch umstellen und einfach nicht mehr größer werden, zum sagen wir selbstschutz.
> 
> Dies ist lediglich eine these über die man mal nachdenken könnte.


einfach zu beantworten: nein, das können sie nicht in den nächsten womöglich ***unzähligen*** Jahren. Anpassung ist sehr zeitintensiv. Du redest von genetischer Selbstanpassung und nicht von Züchtung. Das mit dem Selbstschutz stimmt womöglich auch nicht, weil ja Tiere aus Erfahrung lernen, aber der kleinere Zander erfährt ja nicht, dass er als großer dann gegessen wird. Er lebt ja dann mit der Erfahrung, immer zurückgesetzt zu werden und wird eben dann sorglos. Aber anders gefragt, wenn es so wäre wie du meinst, dann würden Zander ja erfahren, dass sie in gerade dann gejagt werden, wenn sie geschlechtsreif werden und dann? dann haben wir keine Bestände mehr, weil die Zander nicht mehr geschlechtsreif werden wollen!


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Nein - aber das ist auch nicht das Thema, wenn man eine Theorie wie bei den Dorschen auf stellt. Es geht doch um das Argument, es träte auf Dauer kleinwüchsigkeit uf, wenn man Kapitale verangelt. Und deas widerspricht jeglicher Logik, denn die Erbanlagen ob groß - oder klein, werden beim Zeugungsakt weitergegeben.



Stimmt die "Gene" sind im Prinzip immer vorhanden, die Frage ist nur in welcher Anzahl ! 
Wenn der Kapitale eine weitere Chance bekommt abzulaichen, dann ist die Anzahl der "großen Gene" im Gewässer doch höher, oder denk ich da jetzt in die falsche Richtung ? 





> Aber auch da hat man gerade beim zander als Kanibalen schlechte Karten zu argumentieren, denn ohne Kapitale werden die Lebensbedingungen für die Heranwachsenden besser und nicht schlechter. Und bessere Lebensbedingungen füre fast immer zu größerem Wuchs.



Dabei sollte man allerdings nicht nur den Zander betrachten, sondern das komplette System in dem er "aufwächst". Aale, Döbel, Quappen, Hechte, Kormorane, Barsche, Forellen usw. sind dem "Jungzander" meiner Meinung nach genauso gefährlich wie der eingen "Vater"


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ja, da habt ihr sicherlich recht. Also sind Dorsche so klein weil die Fischer die großen wegfangen (ich beziehe mich da auf in diesem Jahr gelesenne artikel in bezug auf den Dorsch). In diesen Artikeln wurde die Antwort aufgestellt das sich der Dorsch genetisch verändert.

Ist das also eine ausrede für den Angeldruck, kann ich das so verstehen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt die "Gene" sind im Prinzip immer vorhanden, die Frage ist nur in welcher Anzahl !
> Wenn der Kapitale eine weitere Chance bekommt abzulaichen, dann ist die Anzahl der "großen Gene" im Gewässer doch höher, oder denk ich da jetzt in die falsche Richtung ?


 Ja, du liegst du für den Einzelfall richtig, aber die Biologie hat hier eben Zusammenhänge ... aber bitte nicht noch einmal, ist ja alles schon gesagt#h


----------



## bolli (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Hi,

ich teile Sebs Meinung auch nur ganz bedingt (habe ja auch dazu geschrieben) aber





> Nein - aber das ist auch nicht das Thema, wenn man eine Theorie wie bei den Dorschen auf stellt. Es geht doch um das Argument, es träte auf Dauer kleinwüchsigkeit uf, wenn man Kapitale verangelt. Und deas widerspricht jeglicher Logik


 unlogisch ist es nicht. Bei selektivem Zurücksetzen kleiner Fische haben kleinwüchsige Exemplare u. U. öfter die Gelegenheit abzulaichen wie gleichaltrige großwüchsige Fische. Insofern würden sich die genetischen Grundlagen auf Dauer durchaus verändern. Kleinwüchsige erzeugten einfach öfter/mehr Nachwuchs. 

Soweit die Theorie. Ich wiederhole hier mein Auffassung von gestern Abend: 
erfahrene und kapitale Fische sollen doch viel schwerer zu fangen sein wie 
kleine, die jung und unerfahren sind. Also kann ich mit einer Entnahme *die nicht selektiv ist*, sondern z B. den ersten Fisch des Tages oder jeden 3. gefangenen etc. trifft - auch wenn es ein Kapitaler ist- den Bestand an Großfischen nicht gefährden. Im Gegenteil. Sie sind ja meist "schlauer" wie Ihre Artgenossen (und auch wie ich)


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt die "Gene" sind im Prinzip immer vorhanden, die Frage ist nur in welcher Anzahl !
> Wenn der Kapitale eine weitere Chance bekommt abzulaichen, dann ist die Anzahl der "großen Gene" im Gewässer doch höher, oder denk ich da jetzt in die falsche Richtung ?


Ich meine ja |kopfkrat 

Denn ich halte mich an die EIngangsfrage, soll ich bei zwei Fischen den kleineren oder den größeren Releasen, an die immer schlechter werdende Reproduktionsrate. Setze ich mal voraus, dass beide gefangenen die gleichen Erbanlagen beim nächsten Mal vererben wollten, gibt es nur eine logische Antwort und die lautet: Der größere raus, der kleinere rein = Mehr Nachwuchs mit Genen zum Groß abwachsen. 





			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sollte man allerdings nicht nur den Zander betrachten, sondern das komplette System in dem er "aufwächst". Aale, Döbel, Quappen, Hechte, Kormorane, Barsche, Forellen usw. sind dem "Jungzander" meiner Meinung nach genauso gefährlich wie der eingen "Vater"


Diese Einflüsse sind als Rahmenbedingungen immer da und immer gleich für beide Fische im Fall wie oben, wobei ich Dir da zugestehe, dass die Gefahr für den kleineren, vom Cormoran gefressen zu werden größer ist.


----------



## bolli (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Mannoman, so schnell kann man gar nicht tippen, wie hier gepostet wird. 
Hast Du gerade deine Antwort fertig, sind schon sind wieder 7 neue Postings dazwischen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da habt ihr sicherlich recht. Also sind Dorsche so klein weil die Fischer die großen wegfangen (ich beziehe mich da auf in diesem Jahr gelesenne artikel in bezug auf den Dorsch). In diesen Artikeln wurde die Antwort aufgestellt das sich der Dorsch genetisch verändert.
> 
> Ist das also eine ausrede für den Angeldruck, kann ich das so verstehen?


Aber wenn die großen dann weg sind, werden die kleinen gejagt, dann gibt es keinen Dorsch mehr.

Bei Dorsch bzw eben Kabeljau aber ist doch das Problem, dass gerade die großen, damit aber die schweren Laichdorsche gemeint, gefangen werden (was ja jetzt deswegen verboten werden soll). Und da ist kein Unterschied bei den gewerblichen Fischern, in welcher Größe sie sind. Deswegen gibt es doch auch das Gesetz, Maschen mit bestimmter Weite einzusetzen und den nötigen und zukünftigen wertvollen Laichbestand zu erhalten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich teile Sebs Meinung auch nur ganz bedingt (habe ja auch dazu geschrieben) aber unlogisch ist es nicht. Bei selektivem Zurücksetzen kleiner Fische haben kleinwüchsige Exemplare u. U. öfter die Gelegenheit abzulaichen wie gleichaltrige großwüchsige Fische. Insofern würden sich die genetischen Grundlagen auf Dauer durchaus verändern. Kleinwüchsige erzeugten einfach öfter/mehr Nachwuchs.
> 
> ...


Das ist nur teilweise richtig, weil Du ja nicht weißt, ob Du gerade einen großen Kleinwüchsigen oder einen kleinen Großwüchsigen released |supergri |supergri 

oder so |kopfkrat  

Ich hoffe, Du weisst, was ich meine |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ich halte mich an die EIngangsfrage, soll ich bei zwei Fischen den kleineren oder den größeren Releasen, .


Das habe ich hier schon mehrfach gepostet auch per PN, aber vergebliche Mühe, es (die Eingansfrage und das Thema) scheint einige nicht wirklich zu interessieren.#d


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Aber mal wat anderes zum schutz des Bestandes um den es ja grundlegend geht. Selective entnahme heißt ja ein in einer bestimmten größe geangelten fisch verwerten. Dies geht auch nur wenn man mehrere fängt oder fangen will.

Soviel erstmal dazu.

In vielen Teilen Deutschlands gibt es fangbegrenzungen von meist 1 oder zei Zandern. Wenn ich jetzt überlege, das ich 5 Zander fange um den 5. mitzunehmen weil er die größe hat, hab ich 4 Zander mit haken verletzt|kopfkrat  und wieder eingesetzt, obwohl sie maßig waren in dem Fall. Ich finde das ist viel schädlicher für den bestand als einen Kapitalen mit nach Hause zu nehmen (unter anderem)


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal wat anderes zum schutz des Bestandes um den es ja grundlegend geht. Selective entnahme heißt ja ein in einer bestimmten größe geangelten fisch verwerten. Dies geht auch nur wenn man mehrere fängt oder fangen will.
> 
> Soviel erstmal dazu.
> 
> In vielen Teilen Deutschlands gibt es fangbegrenzungen von meist 1 oder zei Zandern. Wenn ich jetzt überlege, das ich 5 Zander fange um den 5. mitzunehmen weil er die größe hat, hab ich 4 Zander mit haken verletzt|kopfkrat und wieder eingesetzt, obwohl sie maßig waren in dem Fall. Ich finde das ist viel schädlicher für den bestand als einen Kapitalen mit nach Hause zu nehmen (unter anderem)


richtig ... das kann  man aber  auch andersrum  so sehen (Kapitale rein, Kleine raus) #6 .. und deswegen entsetzt mich das, wenn Members hier stolz Themen aufmachen und Bilder und Videos anpreisen, wie sie 9 Zander und zig Barsche in 2 Std fangen , die teil "gierig inhaliert haben", denen teils die Eingeweide vom Drill raushängen und stolz sind zurückzusetzen mit dem Hinweis, Tierschützer zu sein.#q


----------



## kanalbulle (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Treffer #6


----------



## bolli (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Das ist nur teilweise richtig, weil Du ja nicht weißt, ob Du gerade einen großen Kleinwüchsigen oder einen kleinen Großwüchsigen released



Richtig. Habe ich aber auch nie anders gesagt. Ich sprach bei Entnahme nur von der Reihenfolge in der die Fische beissen, nicht von der Größe. 



> In vielen Teilen Deutschlands gibt es fangbegrenzungen von meist 1 oder zei Zandern



Genau. und deshalb *OUTE * ich mich jetzt:

*Meistens fange ich weniger * als ich entnehmen darf, seltener mehr. Außerdem komme ich viel seltener zum Angeln als ich gerne möchte. Deswegen ist diese Diskussion für mich nur *Theorie*. Ich sehe mich mit meine Praxis an Entnahme oder flutsch aus der Hand sowie der Gesamtzahl an entnommenen Fischen nicht als denjenigen, der den Bestand unserer Zander gefährdet.
  |wavey:

Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett und träume vom angeln... :g


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Das werd ich auch tun müssen, hab ja morgen auch wat vor. Ich sach allen mal gute nacht, auch wenn ich die diskusion im moment sehr interessant finde.#6 #h


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Servus. Dasmit den Genen bei den Fischen will mir nicht so richtig in den Kopf. Ich denke eher das einfach zuviele Angler zuviele Fische herausholen und sich so der Bestand automatisch verkleinert und geringer werden muß. Wenn man bedenkt das es einige Jahre dauert bis ein Fisch eine sagen wir mal eine vernünftige Größe erreicht hat und sobald er die hat wird er dann Wahrscheinlich von einem Angler entnommen. Wieviele haben dann überhaupt noch die Chance Kapitale Größe zu erreichen. Beispiel Dorsche wenn jahrelang die größeren Dorsche entnommen werden sinds einmal weg und die kleineren werden entnommen sobald sie das Mindestmaß erreicht haben. Die Fische haben ja gar keine zeit zum wachsen werdens schon wieder rausgefangen. Bringen tun nur Fangbegrenzungen und rigorose Kontrollen etwas. Wenn ich pro Tag 2 Zander entnehmen darf ist das einfach zuviel für viele Gewässer. Jahresausfangbegrenzung ist das einzig wahre. Wenn ich meine Anzahl der erlaubten Räuber entnommen habe darf ich den Rest des Jahres nicht mehr auf Raubfische angeln und fertig. Das die Weißfischbestände verbutten ist auch klar wieviele Angler entnehmen Weißfisch ?????????? Ich kenne sehr wenige die sich mal ein Rotauge oder ne Brasse in die Pfanne werfen.


----------



## Zanderseb (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

offiziell letztes Post:
     zum Thema:
     lest euch die Postings von Franz und Pilkman durch. so in etwas hätte ich auch argumentiert.

     @ Toni
du wolltest diese Diskussion mit mir nur weil du mich zur Schlachtbank führen wolltest.
     Dein Ziel war es von Anfang an mich fest zu nageln und in die Enge zu treiben!!
 Natürlich liesen sich das dann die anderen "Metzger" nicht nehmen mich in meiner Glaubwürdigkeit und guten Absichten fertig zu machen.

     Wenn nur einige mein, von euch gewünschtes Thema richtig lesen würden dann kähmen keine solchen Fragen.

     Die Fische die Verletzt sind werden von mir verwertet.
     Und ich setze keine Fische mit heraushängenden Innereien zurück!
     Bei weiteren derartigen Unterstellungen sehen wir uns vor Gericht wieder Herr Toni!!

     Auserdem ist der Barsch und Zander ein Kammschupper der auch mal in den Sand gelegt werden kann!!
     Schleinhäute bilden sich schnell wieder aus!

 Bitte habt Verständnis dafür das ich mich auf weitere öffentliche Schlammschlachten nicht einlasse, und vorerst das AB nicht mehr von mir mit guten Bildern und Berichten bereichern werde!!

 Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch mit den Metzgern, die sich den nächsten vor nehmen werden, wenn sich einer mit guten Themen in den Vordergrund stellt.
 In so einem billingem Forum wo systematisch bestimmte Leute oder Meinungen in den Dreck gezogen werden will ich vorerst nichts mehr zum besten geben.

     und Tschüss


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Lenzibald ...


da hast du ja durchaus auch recht, aber das ist nicht die Diskussion#h


----------



## kanalbulle (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> In so einem Billingem Forum will ich vorerst nichts mehr zum besten geben.
> und Tschüss


Jetzt hast du bewiesen das du von ganz weit unten kommst - damit meine ich nicht geographisch !!!
Machs gut |wavey:


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Hallo Sebastian

ich glaube kaum, das es von irgendjemand die Absicht war, Dich fertig zu machen.
Ich finde es auch schade, das Du so reagierts.

Aber ich möchte Dir mal gerne meinen Standpunt mitteilen, so wie ich ihn sehe.
Und das ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach nur so, wie ich es eben sehe.

Du möchtest den Bestand vom Zander schonen. Zeigst aber hier Bilder von untermaßigen Zandern mit weit aufgerissenem Maul, liegend auf einer Holzplanke. 
Ich glaube kaum, das dies im Sinne der Bestandschonung ist.

Es ist vielleicht manchmal einfach sinnvoller, solche Bilder für sich zu behalten, als öffentlich zu posten.

Und ich glaube kaum, das das AB ein billiges Forum ist. Denn bisher fandest Du es ja auch nicht billig hier zu posten.
Es steht doch jedem von uns frei, in welches Forum man geht. Aber im Blinker Forum oder bei U.B. wirst Du bestimmt reges Interesse finden, falls es Dir hier nicht mehr gefällt.
Ich finde diese Aussage von Dir einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni
> du wolltest diese Diskussion mit mir nur weil du mich zur Schlachtbank führen wolltest.
> Dein Ziel war es von Anfang an mich fest zu nageln und in die Enge zu treiben!!
> Natürlich liesen sich das dann die anderen "Metzger" nicht nehmen mich in meiner Glaubwürdigkeit und guten Absichten fertig zu machen.


*Absoluter Unsinn,* lese meine Beiträge durch und du wirst sehen, dass ich dir immer in deiner Argumentation mit den Genen recht gegeben habe, aber eben andere biologische Zusammenhänge eingebracht habe.#h 
Ebenfals habe ich dich mit deiner Meinung auch vor anderen Membern hier durchaus verteidigt.

Wenn man sich aber zur Schlachtbank geführt fühlt, wenn man seine Argumentation in der Sache widerlegt sieht ... naja, Junge denk man darüber nach , ok!
Die Glaubwürdigkeit ist doch nicht kaputt , wenn einer eine andere Meinung vertritt, ohje, wer hätte denn da noch Glaubwürdigkeit und wo kämen wir denn da hin |rolleyes ...

*Ich habe weder das Ziel noch irgendein Interessen dich zu einer Schlachtbank zu führen !!*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nur einige mein, von euch gewünschtes Thema richtig lesen würden dann kähmen keine solchen Fragen.


Habe ich doch und deswegen immer die Diskussion auf deinen Eingangsbeitrag zurückgeführt



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische die Verletzt sind werden von mir verwertet.
> Und ich setze keine Fische mit heraushängenden Innereien zurück!


Die Frage ist, ist es notwendig ein solch großes Risiko einzugehen, Fische zu verletzen durch Unachtsamkeit usw. an besonders dafür gefährlichen Tagen, wenn ich sie zurücksetzen will. Bei dieser Frage ist es unerheblich, ob ich verletzte Tiere mitnehme oder nicht (und darüber habe ich auch nichts gesagt, einfach mal in Ruhe nachlesen, ok?), es ist der Gedanke an Tierschutz allgemein.



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Bei weiteren derartigen Unterstellungen sehen wir uns vor Gericht wieder .. !!


*Olala ... fahr dich ein wenig runter Junge !!!* Hierzu könnte ich dir schon mal was sagen (bezüglich Unterstellungen, Metzger, Schlachtbank usw.), aber nicht mit diesem deinem Niveau im oberen Satz.



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Herr Lehrer!!


Lehrer?? Ich?? |supergri |supergri Dachte du willst einer sein, haste nicht du in deine Eröffnungbeitrag "Biologie 9. Klasse " uns nahegelegt?|supergri Dann lasse dir doch mal in diesem Sinne auf die Biologie der 10. Klasse hinweisen:m 



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Auserdem ist der Barsch und Zander ein Kammschupper der auch mal in den Sand gelegt werden kann!!
> Schleinhäute bilden sich schnell wieder aus!


Mag sein oder auch nicht, diese Frage hat nicht interessiert und wurde auch nicht besprochen oder? Aber auf deinen Fotos sehe ich , dass du die Fische in der Hand hälst.. habe ich welche übersehen?|kopfkrat Also, das stört wohl keinen zumindest mich nicht.



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte habt Verständnis dafür das ich mich auf weitere öffentliche Schlammschlachten nicht einlasse, und vorerst das AB nicht mehr von mir mit guten Bildern und Berichten bereichern werde!!


Wieso hast du eigentlich solche Probleme, wenn du Gegenargumenten auf deine Argumente bekommst . Man könnte fast glauben, du setzt deine Aussage als gegeben und einzig wahr hin, als unfehlbar und unangreibar. Sündig, wer sich damit auseinander setzt, auch wenn es noch so sachlich ist. Verdammt, wer nicht Beifall klatscht.
Wer eine These sagt, muß mit Gegenthesen leben können. Das ist keine unerlaubte und unfaire Kritik, sondern das nennt man Diskussion.#h 
Du solltest dich mal damit auseinandersetzen und nicht davon laufen !!



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch mit den Metzgern, die sich den nächsten vor nehmen werden, wenn sich einer mit guten Themen in den Vordergrund stellt.


Kommentarlos, muß ja nicht auf jede Dummheit eingehen.



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> In so einem Billingem Forum will ich vorerst nichts mehr zum besten geben.
> 
> und Tschüss


Gerade diese Diskussion hat gezeigt, das es kein Billigforum ist, sondern viele members gerade hier sind, die sich kontrovers mit hochinteressanten und heiklen Themen befassen wollen und können. Das ist ein *lebendiges *Forum. 
Der Unterschied zum Billigforum ist, dass ein Billigforum ein Nickcircus ist und eine Plattform für pauschal Beifallklatscher.
*Das hier ist ein lebendiges Forum.*

Sebastian, wenn einer nicht deiner Meinung ist, dann hat er trotzderm nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber das wirst du hoffentlich schon noch lernen.


----------



## Ghanja (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Nun bleib mal locker Junior. Zugegeben - die Diskussion war von vornherein zu einer Eskalation bestimmt. Nicht weil es gewollt war, sondern weil das der Stoff ist, aus dem Meinungsverschiedenheiten geboren werden. Sie es doch mal so: auch im Bundestag geht es desöfteren heiß her. Wenn die Abgeordneten allerdings so handeln würden wie du, hätten wir alle Nase lang Neuwahlen (weil keine Abgeordneten mehr da wären) ... ;-)
Die Tatsache, dass du vor einigen Monaten noch viele Fische entnommen hast zeigt mir aber auch, dass du dich in einem Wandlungsprozess befindest und daher alles von "der guten Seite der Macht" aufsaugst. So etwas kann einfach nicht von heute auf morgen passieren - deinen Weg wirst du trotzdem finden. Du kannst auch nicht voller Euphorie um dich posten und am besten jeden Fisch ablichten (und wenn er noch so klein ist). Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle dezent in die Forumsgemeinde eingliedern und Hilfsbedürftigen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Manche deiner Postings haben allerdings irgendwie einen überirdischen Touch und kann einigen das Gefühl geben, was "Schlechteres" zu sein.
Nicht in Ordnung finde ich, dass du aufgrund einiger "harter Diskussionen" mit einzelnen Usern gleich zu einem kompletten Rundumschlag gegen das komplette Board ausholst. Nur weil du mit manchen ein Problem hast, muss man nicht die gesamte Community als profan abstempeln. In diesem Sinne - enjoy your running reels ... ;-)


----------



## Zanderseb (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich habe ich über euere Meinungen gefreut und sie auch eingesehen.
    Genügt das denn nicht!
    Ich verstehe das nicht, dass man mich geziehlt herausfordern will.|gr:

    Ich kann sehr gut mit "guter Kritik" umgehen aber nicht wenn sie von einigen Leuten gewollt Prvozierent angelegt sind.



    Für alle die jetzt ihren willen haben. Gratulation!

    Das mit dem Billigem Forum ist zwar hart ausgedrückt, aber wieso verlassen immer wieder gute Leute diese Plattform ??
    Wegen stenkereien die nur hier vorkommen !
    eigenatrig, das andere Foren absolut Harmonisch ablaufen, nur hier klappt das nie.|kopfkrat
 Und toni, es geht hir nicht in erster Linie um dich, sondern auch um andere Menschen die gerne sticheln um sich in den Vordergrund zu stelln.

   @ Ganija
   kein Rundumschlag, es einfach in allgemeier hinsicht unharmonisch hier, des öfteren aber nicht immer.

   Ich wollte nie jemanden als was schlechteres dastehen lassen.
   Im gegenteil.
   Ich wollte das Board immer mit guten Bildern und Themen bereichern.
   Und ich habe auch immer meine Hilfe angeboten.meist über PN-Verkehr.
   Über dort ging das meiste ab.
   Also sind Bemühungen ein Öffentliches Interessenforum mit anschaulichem Material zu versehen eine Sünde?
   Und man wird hingestellt als ob man sich nur Profilieren will?
   Oh mann ist das arm.|rolleyes
   Also sind solche Bemühungen die gut gemeint waren, hier nicht gern gesehen.?!
   OK, dann bin ich weg.

   #q


----------



## kanalbulle (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Seb vielleicht beschwerst du dich mal bei denen, die dir geraten haben bzw. dich gebeten haben das zu posten !                                                                  
Warum eigentlich ? Weil sie selber zu feige sind ? Oder weil sie sehen wollen wie du fertig gemacht wirst ?
Kann mir schon denken wer so etwas "in Auftrag" gibt !
Du kennst ja den Satz mit.......spring aus dem Fenster......!
Und eins noch: Honeybee hat recht wenn sie sagt "du hast dich verändert" !
Das ist nicht nur ihr und mir aufgefallen.

Noch etwas: ich habe hier noch nicht gesehen das "gute Leute" diese Plattform verlassen  

Wollen wir nicht mal eine Meckerecke hier beantragen, wo keiner dazwischen geht und jeder jedem alles sagen kann ? #6  Das würde lustig werden


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja , es sollte ein Schlachtthread gegen mich werden.
> Ich wurde im vorfeld bereits davor gewarnt, und stellte mich trotzdem .
> Ich idiot


Sebastian, du hast schlechte Ratgeber!! Wer im Vorfeld schon mit dieser Meinung auftritt, säht und will Unruhe. Das sind doch die Brandstifter. Denk bitte mal darüber nach ...
Ein Idiot bist du nicht, und keiner hat dich in diesem Thread so dargestellt.
Eigentlich habe ich Postings gelesen, die sagen, dass dieses Thema interessant ist und eine interessante Diskussion.



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Und toni, es geht hir nicht in erster Linie um dich, sondern auch um andere Menschen die gerne sticheln um sich in den Vordergrund zu stelln.


OK, dann sehe ich dein Posting an mich persönlich addressiert als Versehen deinerseits an und werte deine Aussage als Entschuldigung dafür.
Angenommen#h


----------



## peterSbizarre (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@alle

die krasse reaktion von zanderseb kommt für mich nicht gerade überraschend. er ist bis jetzt noch nie auf irgendeine meiner kritiken eingegangen sondern hat meistens alles ignoriert oder stumpf abgeblockt. 
persönlich fände ich es schon schade wenn er für immer weg wäre, aber ich denke wir werden ihn im forum von www.angeln.de besuchen können oder dort artikel von ihm lesen können.

@tony

weil zanderseb sich jetzt erstmal bis auf weiteres verabschiedet hat, ist das ein grund die diskussion einzustellen???

zander wachsen bis zu ihrem 7. lebensjahr bis zu 7cm und mehr im jahr. ab dem 7. lebensjahr, (meist haben sie dann, je nach bedingungen, eine größe von 50-60cm erreicht), wachsen sie dann nur noch wesentlich langsamer. und zwar nur noch ca. 1-2cm pro jahr.
[diese angaben habe ich aus dem blinker-sonderheft zander, dieses liegt mir gerade leider nicht vor und es ist einige jahre her dass ich das gelesen habe, deshalb sind die angaben mölicherweise ungenau!!!!].
ein kleiner zander setzt deshalb aufgenommene nahrung in mehr wachstum um als ein großer fisch.
aus der sicht eines gewässerbewirtschafters ist es daher am sinnigsten die großen fische zu entnehmen, weil ein gewässer mit kleinen zandern wesentlich höhere erträge bringt. 
die gleiche ansicht teilen auch unsere fischereibehörden. sie beruht höchstwahrscheinlich auf langfristigen und fundierten untersuchungen von gewässer biologen.
im übrigen las ich einmal im blinker, dass ein verein, der einen flachen moorsee gepachtet hatte, sehr strenge auflagen von den behörden bekam. z.b. durften generell keine karpfen[!!!] besetzt werden.

das hat meiner meinung nach mit der organik im gewässer zu tun. 
wie gesagt ist ein grosser zander ein schlechterer nahrungsverwerter im vergleich zu seinem jüngeren artgenossen. er setzt weniger nahrung in wachstum um und scheidet jene überflüssigen nährstoffe wieder aus. 
der junge zander dagegen setzt alle nährstoffe in muskelgewebe, fettgewebe, knochenwachstum usw. um. er speichert damit mehr organische masse in seinem körper.
entnehme ich nun als angler den jungen, maßigen zander dem gewässer, dann weiss ich, dass ich dem gewässer ein maximum an organischem material bzw. nährstoffen entnommen habe.
lasse ich dagegen den grossen zander absichtlich im gewässer und entnehme ihn erst bei einer länge von vielleicht 100cm, dann kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass ich dem gewässer ein maximum an nährstoffen entnommen habe. vielmehr liegt ein großteil der vom zander konsumierten futterfische in form von kot am grund des gewässers.
große fische tragen deshalb allgemein zur eutrophierung von gewässern bei.
[eutroph=nährstoffreich].
und eutrophierung ist in der mehrzahl aller fälle nicht als positive lebensraumveränderung zu werten, sondern als akute gefahr für alle lebewesen im wasser! eutrophierung trägt ebenfalls zur verlandung von gewässern bei und man kann in solchen gewässern auch nicht mehr baden.

daraus kann nur logisch folgen: GROSSE FISCHE EGAL WELCHER ART MÜSSEN AUS DEN GEWÄSSERN RAUS!!!

[das ist jetzt nicht meine meinung, sondern meine logik :q  :q  :q  :q  :q ]


----------



## Enny (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Zanderseb  ich finde Deine Beiträge erstklassig, hochinteressant und möchte darauf nicht verzichten #6 Das es hier Leute gibt , die nicht ganz astrein in der Birne sind , hab ich schon lange bemerkt  :q  Sieh einfach drüber weg , ich mach das schon sehr lange  #6 
Das Board selbst ist eine Bereicherung mit Dir und das sollte auch so bleiben  :m


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Oh-weh


----------



## higgybabe (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

*HALLO LEUTE #h ,*

*das angeschnittene Thema (catch & realese) - und darauf läuft es ja hinaus, ist wirklich eine heikle Sache... Bei uns ganz klar verboten! Obwohl es sicher ganz oft angewendet wird, oder woher kommen die Zusätze auf den Angelkarten bestimmte Fische unbedingt zu entnehmen?*
*Dumpfsinnig finde ich es beispielsweise, wenn Leute sagen wir mal gefürte Angeltouren auf Waller (mit Fanggarantie) machen... Dann auch ein kapitales Exemplar fangen, welches den Rest der Nacht in einem Käfig verbringen muß um am nächsten Tag nach dem Erinnerungsfoto wieder frei gelassen wird. Sicher möchte so ziemlich jeder auch mal einen großen Waller fangen und sicher wären auch schnell keine großen mehr da - aber irgendwo ist es doch irgendwie zweiscneidig und käme für mich nicht in Frage ! Bei mir entscheidet die "Tagesform" und ob der gelandete Fisch noch fit ist darüber, ihn wieder in sein Element zu entlassen - da ich kein "Kochtopfangler" bin (ich esse gerne und oft selbst gefangenen Fisch) - aber sehr oft raus gehe - ZUM ENTSPANNEN UND ABSCHALTEN*
*Also warum soll ich nicht auch einen kapitalen und die kleinen wieder frei lassen ???*

*Petri Heil noch #6 *


----------



## Pfiffie79 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich muß mal sagen das es hier nicht um C&R als solches geht sondern ob man C&R an, wenn man es betreibt oder betreiben sollte, eher an kleineren maßigen oder an Kapitalen machen sollte, mit der Frage was ein kapitaler Fisch(indem Fall der Zander) für das gewässer wert ist.


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Pfiffie
So hatte ich es auch verstanden :m 

@Zanderseb
Die überwiegenden Beiträge zu Deinem Thema waren doch -trotz vieler gegensätzlicher Meinungen und Argumente- sachlich. Wenn Du Dich von dem einen oder anderen Beitrag bzw. Boardie angegriffen fühlst, 
zieh Dich nicht in den Schmollwinkel zurück. Lass Deinen Zorn ein paar Tage abkühlen, leg Dir ein etwas dickeres Fell zu, und weiter gehts. Man kann halt nicht mit allen dicke sein. Trotzdem ist das Board doch ein schöner Ort?!!! :k  :g 
Und wenn in anderen Foren C&R viel kritikloser gesehen wird, dort fliegen auch schon mal die Fetzen! Und meist wird es dort viel schneller persönlich und beleidigend. 
Überleg es Dir nochmal! :m


----------



## bernie1 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Warum machen sich biologen Gedanken ??????????


*Zander*

*Nicht gefährdet**Lateinischer Name: *Stizostedion lucioperca L.*Weitere Namen: *Schill, Sandart, Pike-perch (engl.), Sandre (frz.)



*Merkmale:*_Größe: _40-70 cm, max. bis 120 cm. _Gewicht: _12-15 kg, max. 19 kg. _Körperform: _Der Zander hat einen langgestreckten und   hechtähnlichen Körper (Hechtbarsch). An der langen, spitzen Schnauze liegt eine weite, endständige Mundspalte. _Flossen: _Die 2 Rückenflossen sind etwa gleich lang. Die erste hat 13-15 Stachelstrahlen, die zweite 1-2 Stachel- und 19-23 Gliederstrahlen. Die Afterflosse besitzt 2 Stachel- und 11-13 Gliederstrahlen. _Schuppen: _Kleine Kammschuppen bedecken den Körper des Zanders; 80-97 liegen entlang der Seitenlinie. Die Wangen sind nackt oder nur teilweise beschuppt. _Färbung: _Der Rücken ist dunkel, grünlich bis grau, gefärbt. Die Flanken sind heller. Die Jungfische tragen 8-10 dunkle Querstreifen, die im Alter meist verwaschen sind. Der Bauch ist weißlich. Auf den Rückenflossen befinden sich dunkle Punktreihen und die   Schwanzflosse hat kleine, schwarze Flecken (TEROFAL 1984).*Ökologische Ansprüche:*Der Zander bevorzugt große Flüsse und Seen mit hartem Grund und planktontrübem Wasser. Er ist ein Fisch der Freiwasserzone (Pelagial), der sich nur selten in ufernahen Flachwasserbereichen oder in pflanzenreichen Regionen aufhält. Der Zander ist ein dämmerungs- und nachtaktiver Fisch, der sich tagsüber in größeren Wassertiefen versteckt. Er ist ein ausgesprochener Raubfisch, der sich vorwiegend von Ukelei, kleinen Rotaugen und Barschen ernährt.
Die Laichzeit fällt in die Zeit von April - Juni, bei Wassertemperaturen von 12 - 15 ° C. In 0,5 - 3 m Wassertiefe mit hartem Untergrund und Wurzelwerk wird eine Art "Nest" angelegt (säubern des Laichplatzes), das gegenüber Artgenossen verteidigt wird. Hier werden die ca. 1,5 mm großen, klebrigen Eier (150.000 - 200.000/kg Körpergewicht) abgelegt. Das Gelege wird bis zum Schlupf der Jungen vom Männchen bewacht.*Vorkommen in Europa:*Die ursprüngliche Verbreitung des Zanders erstreckt sich östlich der Elbe über Schweden, Finnland, Rußland bis zum Kaspischen Meer. Er fehlte in England, Frankreich, Spanien, Italien und Jugoslawien. Durch Besatzmaßnahmen ist die Art heute in ganz Mittel-, West- und Nordeuropa verbreitet.*Vorkommen in Nordrhein-Westfalen:*Angaben über die frühere Verbreitung dieser seit 100 Jahren in Nordrhein-Westfalen Verbreitung eingebürgerten Art existieren nicht. So berichtet z.B. LANDOIS (1892): "Der Zander fehlt im Gebiete der Weser, der Emse und des Rheines ganz und gar".
Einer Verbreitungskarte aus dem Jahr 1991 lagen 136 Fundortangaben zugrunde. Die meisten Vorkommen liegen in den Unterläufen der großen Flüsse. Im Rhein ist der Zander heute die dominierende Raubfischart. Die Bestände sind hier selbstreproduzierend. Aktuelle Angaben zum Vorkommen sind derzeit in Vorbereitung.*Gefährdung:*Der Zander ist als eingebürgert zu betrachten. Er ist in ganz NRW ungefährdet (KLINGER, SCHMIDT & STEINBERG (in Vorbereitung)).*Schutz:*Der Zander hat ein Mindestmaß von 40 cm und eine Artenschonzeit vom l. April bis zum 31. Mai einschließlich.*Bemerkungen:*Der Zander ist als eingebürgert zu betrachten, da er sich im Gebiet reproduzieren kann und lange vor Inkrafttreten der entsprechenden Gesetzgebung hierher gebracht wurde (KLINGER, SCHMIDT & STEINBERG (in Vorbereitung)).*Literatur:*KLINGER, SCHMIDT & STEINBERG (in Vorbereitung), LANDOIS 1892, TEROFAL 1984ErläuterungenNächste Seite
Wer als verantwortlicher sein Gewässer kennt handelt im Sinne des waidgerechten Fangs und beachtet streng die Gewässerordnung, denn für den Fortbestand im Gewässer machen sich zu mindest bei uns Gewässerwarte und Biologische Station, Gedanken über den Fortbestand sämtlicher im Gewässer vorhandenen Arten und Gene.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## havkat (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Moin!

Habe mir nicht jedes Posting zum Thema durchgelesen, aber damit.......



> Ein kapitaler Fisch hat sein Leben gelebt. Er hat sich fortgepflanzt und seine Gene weitergegeben.



........... ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

Bei der Jagd spricht man übrigens von "reif" oder dem "Erntealter".
(Hoch)Kapitale Fische sehen zwar "unbezwingbar" aus, aber auch für diese Ottomanen gilt: "Sterben müssen wir alle."

Für große Altfische bedeutet oft ein langer, harter Eiswinter den Tod.

Kennt ihr bestimmt alle: Die großen stinkenden Leichen nach der Schmelze.

Bevor ein x-mal geschonter Großfisch an Altersschwäche hopsgeht, nimmt havkat ihn lieber mit zu Muddi.

(Wenn er denn mal einen fängt )

Es werden z.T. Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, da Beispiele aus dem Säugetierreich herangezogen werden. (Mähnenlöwe)

Eine Selektion der besten Gene durch "Brunftkämpfe", die sicherstellen, dass nur der Stärkste "zum Schuss" kommt, kann man bei Fischen nur sehr begrenzt sehen.

Bei vielen schuppigen Arten ist es ein lustiges "Rudel******" um möglichst reichlich u. vielfältiges Genmaterial zur Verfügung zu stellen. (Karpfenartige)

Der Vergleich hinkt also gewaltig!

Wenn man verbuttete Bestände ausser Acht lässt, hat *jeder* Brütling eine (winzige) Chance, mit Sicherheit aber das genetische Potenzial ein "Mähnenlöwe" zu werden.

Man sollte vielleicht noch bedenken, dass der Begriff "Kapital" relativ ist.
Längenmaße können sich immer nur auf das jeweilige Heimatgewässer beziehen.
Nahrungsangebot, durchschnittliche Wassertemperatur, etc. spielen eine gewichtige Rolle.

Eine vierziger Bachforelle aus einem Heidebach kann ein kapitaler und auch nicht mehr ganz junger Fisch sein.

In den Gumpen der Flüsse auf der Halbinsel Kola werden solche "Kapitalen" von Artgenossen zum Frühstück verspeist.


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Hier werden die ca. 1,5 mm großen, klebrigen Eier (150.000 - 200.000/kg Körpergewicht) abgelegt.


Das stützt übrigens die These von Zanderseb. Großer Fisch=viel Nachwuchs


> Das Gelege wird bis zum Schlupf der Jungen vom Männchen bewacht


 Und auch hier ist der größere Fisch im Vorteil.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Das stützt übrigens die These von Zanderseb. Großer Fisch=viel Nachwuchs
> Und auch hier ist der größere Fisch im Vorteil.


Nein, weil *nicht *die *Laichmenge alleine* entscheidend ist, *sondern  *auchder *Laicherfolg*. Bei den Kapitalen liegt eben die Erfolgsquote des Laiches nur noch bei ca 50 % und die Erfolgschancen der Brut dann ist auch nicht höher. Bei gerade geschlechtsreif gewordenen Fischen aber nahezu 100 % Nachwuchschancen aus dem Laich heraus bestehen.#h


----------



## theactor (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Uff! 
Was für ein Thema!
Ich lese hier viele interessante Aspekte und Meinungen die alle zum Großteil etwas für sich haben.
Ich persönlich würde aus diesem Grunde niemanden verurteilen, weil er einen kapitlen Fisch mitnimmt oder ihn eben auch released. Wie ich an anderer Stelle auch schon mal sagte: wenn ich das erste Mal in meinem Leben einen kapitalen Fisch fangen würde, würde ich mich totfreuen und ihn mitnehmen. Beim Zweiten sieht es dann wahrscheinlich schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Das Schöne, was sich hier wiederspiegelt und einfach zeigt, dass die "goldene Mitte" am Wasser eigentlich schon längst praktiziert wird:
Einige Angler nehmen kapitale Zander (Fische) mit, andere nicht. Und damit ist nach meinem Erachten ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht" der Meinungen und Ansichten schon ganz automatisch wiederhergestellt.

#h


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> weil nicht die Laichmenge alleine entscheidend ist, sondern auchder Laicherfolg. Bei den Kapitalen liegt eben die Erfolgsquote des Laiches nur noch bei ca 50 % und die Erfolgschancen der Brut dann ist auch nicht höher. Bei gerade geschlechtsreif gewordenen Fischen aber nahezu 100 % Nachwuchschancen aus dem Laich heraus bestehen


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Deswegen habe ich am Anfang der Diskussion ja auch darauf hingewiesen, daß m. E. wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen herangezogen werden müssten, damit wir in dieser von Ideologien und Halbwissen geprägten Frage weiterkommen. 

Trotzdem gebietet es die Fairness, Aussagen die für Sebs Argumentation sprechen auch zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Ihnen zuzustimmen oder zu versuchen sie zu widerlegen sollte der Sinn der Diskussion sein.   
-Und nicht persönlich anzufeinden (letzte Aussage ist ganz allgemein gemeint) :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Uff!
> Was für ein Thema!
> Ich lese hier viele interessante Aspekte und Meinungen die alle zum Großteil etwas für sich haben.
> Ich persönlich würde aus diesem Grunde niemanden verurteilen, weil er einen kapitlen Fisch mitnimmt oder ihn eben auch  released. Wie ich an anderer Stelle auch schon mal sagte: wenn ich das erste Mal in meinem Leben einen kapitalen Fisch fangen würde, freue ich mich totfreuen und ihn mitnehmen. Beim zweiten sieht es dann wahrscheinlich schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> ...



Schön gesagt Söhnke!! Da schließ ich mich an!!

Gruß nach HH! #h


----------



## Adrian* (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

catch&release


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Moin!
Ich habe zwar nur die ersten 1,5 Seiten gelesen, aber:
So richtig bewiesen ist s doch nicht ob es sinnvoll ist die großen Fische zurückzusetzen!
Desanderen kann jeder Mensch seine Meinung von Heute auf Morgen ändern!
Wenn ich stur auf meine Minung beharre, tue ich mir und anderen keinen Gefallen!
Ich selbst behalte meine meinung zu einem Thema nur so lange bis ich von anderer Meinung überzeugt bin!
Wir entwickeln uns auch weiter , der eine mehr der andere weniger!

Wenn ich einen großen Fisch wieder schwimmen lasse, geht er villeicht noch dieses Jahr zu grunde, warum auch immer!
Wenn ich einn Portionsfisch entnehme der von dem Großen abstammt, gefährde ich die Population der großen Fisch genauso!
Es steh leider nicht auf dem Fisch , ob er von starken Ghenen abstammt!
Ich selbst würde auch einen großen Fisch entnehmen, allein schon deshalb um zu shen ob er wirklich nicht schmeckt!
Irgendwie hat jeder recht, nur die passende Mitte zu finden ist schwierig!
Ich sag mal so:
Die meisten Angler zumindest hier im AB, lesen sehr viel und sind wohl auch bemüht sich weiter zu bilden.
Also wird man sich sicher gedanken machen , ob es sinnvoll ist gerad diesen oder jenen Fisch zu entnehmen!

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jetzt gerade weiter oben gelesen und muss sagen : Einfach Schön, wie sich manche so liebhaben! #q  #q  #q


----------



## peterSbizarre (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir nicht jedes Posting zum Thema durchgelesen, aber





			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar nur die ersten 1,5 Seiten gelesen, aber


das hättet ihr mal besser gemacht.
scheint wohl hier zur normalität geworden zu sein in einen thread zu gehen und dann draufloszuschreiben.
macht echt keinen spass mehr immer wieder den selben kram zu lesen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> das hättet ihr mal besser gemacht.
> scheint wohl hier zur normalität geworden zu sein in einen thread zu gehen und dann draufloszuschreiben.
> macht echt keinen spass mehr immer wieder den selben kram zu lesen.


finde es auch sehr schade, wenn eine Diskussion immer wieder unterbrochen wird oder gar gestört, weil einige einfach schon gesagtes nicht lesen und alles wieder von vorne beginen soll. Eine Diskussion lebt in seiner Entwicklung, hat einen Fortlauf. Leider scheinen einige nicht begreifen wollen, dass es für diese Diskussion ein Thema gibt, oder eine Ausgangsfrage, um die es sich dreht. Wie oft wurde hier von anderen und von mir die spezielle Ausgangsfrage in Erinnerung gerufen und WIEDERERHOLT DARAUF HINGEWIESEN; DASS DIES KEINE C&R DISKUSSION IST; 
langsam macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr hier zu diskutieren...


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich hier schon mehrfach gepostet auch per PN, aber vergebliche Mühe, es (die Eingansfrage und das Thema) scheint einige nicht wirklich zu interessieren.#d


äähem, mich meinste damit aber nicht, oder?? Hab nämlich keine PN bekommen von Dir.


----------



## peterSbizarre (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@toni





			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> langsam macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr hier zu diskutieren...


:q  :q  :q  hast du eine meinung zu dem was ich @dich in #134 geschrieben habe?

@aali-barba 
fand deine beiträge u.a. immer noch am besten. 
z.b. hast du klargestellt, dass die evolutionstheorie auf dem prinzip der mutation aufbaut. #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Deswegen habe ich am Anfang der Diskussion ja auch darauf hingewiesen, daß m. E. wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen herangezogen werden müssten, damit wir in dieser von Ideologien und Halbwissen geprägten Frage weiterkommen.
> 
> Trotzdem gebietet es die Fairness, Aussagen die für Sebs Argumentation sprechen auch zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Ihnen zuzustimmen oder zu versuchen sie zu widerlegen sollte der Sinn der Diskussion sein.
> -Und nicht persönlich anzufeinden (letzte Aussage ist ganz allgemein gemeint) :m


Da du auf meinen Beitrag hier gepostet hast (Zitat), will ich dir gerne noch antworten.

Es sind wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen herangezogen worden, um eben Ideologie und Halbwissen zu erwidern. Einfach nur nachlesen! #h 

Es sind die Aussagen von Seb (GENE) nicht nur zur Kenntnis genommen worden, sondern sogar immer wieder ausdrücklich als richtig betont worden.
Einfach nur nachlesen! #h

In dieser Diskussion ging es um nichts anderes als Seb's Argument zuzustimmen, aber eben um andere biologisch Aspekte zu erweitern und damit sein gezogenes Fazits seines richtigen Ausgangsargument im biologischem Zusammenhang zu widerlegen. Das war tatsächlich Sinn dieser Diskussion und es wurde nichts anderes gemacht.


*Der Fairness wurde damit in allen deinen Punkten gewahrt.* 
Einfach nur nachdenken! *#h*

*Nicht fair finde ich aber*, wenn nun solche Beiträge kommen, die zeigen, dass man sich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, die Diskussion zu verfolgen und zu lesen, sondern nur pauschal wieder postet oder vielleicht bewußt es so macht, damit die Diskussion gestört ist.

*Und für mich ist sie erloschen, weil ich nur noch ungläubig und enttäuscht fast schon resigniere und mich nicht auch noch ärgern will.*


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Boh, da haben aber einige ein echtes Problem!
Gaanz oben schreibt Zandersep, das er lesen möchte wie wir die Sache sehen!
Und dann solche Spüche!
Da Zandersep es so geschrieben hat, habe ich keine Veranlassung alles zu lesen, da er ja nur unsere Meinungn lesen will!
Kinders bleibt mit den Socken auf den Boden!


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> äähem, mich meinste damit aber nicht, oder?? Hab nämlich keine PN bekommen von Dir.


:m willst du eine?? |kopfkrat sag schon?!!:m :q 

nene, dich meinte ich auf keinen Fall und gar nie nicht  #6#h


----------



## peterSbizarre (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@arno
du hast recht... 
der thread fing schon auf einem ziemlich niedrigen niveau an. :q 
von daher muss ich meine anklage gegen dich zurückziehen. sry...

bei sehr langen threads kann man sicher nicht immer alles lesen. das mache ich auch nicht immer.
aber bei so einem komplizierten thema sollte man das besser machen. 
auch wenn man sich nur bzgl. eines post einer bestimmten person äußern will ist es besser alles zu lesen, weil ma dann deren standpunkt besser versteht und auch noch was dazu lernt.
die threads in denen alle nacheinander mal ihre meinung sagen find ich eher uninteressant und meist sind das auch ergebnislose threads.
aber da zanderseb den thread so eröffnet hat und toni das nicht nachträglich abändern kann, hast du recht.


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Toni, das klang aber so, als ob Du mich gemeint hast!
Aber naja, da ich stärker bin , verzeih ich Dir!
Grins!
Peter, ist OK!


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Toni

habe ich alles gelesen! 

Vielleicht waren meine Postings nicht immer ganz eindeutig, deshalb:

- Ich habe die Diskussion sehr wohl komplett verfolgt.
- ich kann Sebs Argunemte nachvollziehen, TEILE SEINE MEINUNG ABER NICHT. Die Sache mit der abnehmenden Fruchtbarkeit habe ich zu Anfang auch schon in die Debatte gebracht! Nur fehlten mir Beweise, weswegen ich ein ? gesetzt habe. Das Du sie später angeführt hast, habe ich durchaus zur Kenntnis genommen, anscheinen aber versäumt meine Zustimmung zu posten.
- die Aussage der Fairness bezog sich nicht auf Dich. Du bist zwar voll auf Gegenkurs zu Seb, aber immer sachlich!
- Wenn ich aus anderen Beiträgen etwas zitiere, was für Seb zu sprechen scheint, muß ich seine Meinung nicht teilen, sondern wollte nur die Diskussion am Leben halten, da Seb nicht mehr postet.

Ist schon irgendwie komisch, daß Du Dich jetzt von mir angegriffen fühlst
 |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Toni, das klang aber so, als ob Du mich gemeint hast!
> Aber naja, da ich stärker bin , verzeih ich Dir!
> Grins!
> Peter, ist OK!


Habe dir gerade eine PN geschrieben (bevor ich dies nun gelesen habe), weil ich mich hier nicht mehr äußern wollte. Aber hier für alle öffentlich kurz gesagt: Dich habe ich nicht gemeint.#h 
Eha du bist stärker |rolleyes .. halte dir zugute, dass du mich ja noch nicht gesehen hast:m :g


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

#6  #6  #6  ohne weitere Worte #6  #6  #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft wurde hier von anderen und von mir die spezielle Ausgangsfrage in Erinnerung gerufen und WIEDERERHOLT DARAUF HINGEWIESEN; DASS DIES KEINE C&R DISKUSSION IST;
> langsam macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr hier zu diskutieren...


SO ganz außen vor lassen kann man das C&R leider nun auch wieder nicht, da die Antwort auf die Eingangfrage ein Releasen zur Antwort haben kann. 

Solange sich aber die Fronten derart verhärtet gegenüber stehen, wirds da nie zu einem Konsenz kommen können, denn die Lösung wird am Ende nur ein Kompromiss sein, darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein. Die Frage ist nur halt, wie er aussieht.

Ein natürlich gewachsenes und entwickeltes Gewässer dürfte wohl ohne jeglichen Einfluß auch die besten Umgebungsvariablen für einen gesunden und ausgewogenen Bestand bieten. 

Ein Gewässer, welches extremen Entnahmen unterliegt ist wohl dann das genaue Gegenteil dessen. 

Die Lösung dürfte dann in der Mitte liegen - Ausgewogenheit ist also angesagt. 

Wenn man also Entnahme zuläßt, dann hat diese Entnahme ebenso ausgewogen zu sein und kann nicht, wie bei Zandersebs Forderung einen pauschalen Ausschluß bestimmter Generationen enthalten, denn dann ist das Ganze nicht ausgewogen sondern verzerrt. 

Nehme ich nun die paritätischen Anteile der einzelnen Generationen der Fische, so kann die Release Quote der Kapitalen nur angemessen an deren Anteil am Geamtbestand gemessen werden und nicht, wie er fordert, die Kapitalen komplett aus dieser Ausgewogenheit ausschließen, denn dann ist es keine mehr. 

Ich setze mal voraus, die Kapitalen sind A) in geringerem Maß vorhanden und B) erfahrener, dann ist B bereits eine Verzerrung, denn diese Erfahrenheit ist im Gegensatz zur Anzahl künstlich durch Einfluss des Befischens und releasen erzeugt. Nehme ich dann noch Zandersebs Forderung hinzu, wird sich das Ganze noch weiter verzerren. 

Das Ergebnis wäre dann eine Verschiebung der Alterspyramide in Richtung der Kapitalen, was gepaart mit der verringerten Reproduktionsquote und der schlechteren Futterverwertung dazu führt, dass die Bestände schwinden und die Futterfische übermäßig darunter leiden.

Insofern ist Ausgewogenheit angesagt und die schließt ein obligatorisches Releasen der Kapitalen aus.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> :m willst du eine?? |kopfkrat sag schon?!!:m :q


Wenn Du eine übrig hast, dann her damit |supergri :q |supergri :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni
> 
> habe ich alles gelesen!
> 
> ...


Habe mich in der Tat sehr gewundert, warum du plötzlich solche Aussagen bringst.

Was soll daran komsich sein? 
Ich fühle mich immer dann angesprochen, wenn mich einer direkt anspricht.
Und wenn du deinem Beitrag ein Zitat von mir vorraussetzt, fühle ich mich auch damit angesprochen ... mehr nicht. Ich denke hier liegt meinerseits wohl ein Mißverständnis vor #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @aali-barba
> fand deine beiträge u.a. immer noch am besten.
> z.b. hast du klargestellt, dass die evolutionstheorie auf dem prinzip der mutation aufbaut. #6


Dort gehört auch IMHO die "Dorschtheorie" hin. Als Grund den Befischungsdruck oder schlechtere Lebensbedingungen (u.A. auch durch Gewässerverschmutzung etc) heran zu ziehen, finde ich logischer als die Entnahme der Kapitalen dafür zu nehmen.

Bei "Rudeltieren" mag das noch seine Ursachen haben, da die Größten und Erfahrensten auch für sichereres Leben und Auffinden von Nahrungsquellen garantieren. Aber beim Schleppnetzfischen kann man nur bedingt über die Maschenweiten diese gezielte Entnahmen bewirken.


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Eine Frage will ich noch in den Raum stellen: 
Woher soll ein Angler wissen, ob der 85er ein "kapitaler" mit "guten Genen" ist? Vielleicht hat er gleichaltrige Geschwister, die bereits 99er mit etlichen Pfund mehr auf der Waage sind! Dann wäre er ja eigentlich genau solch einer, der besser entnommen würde, damit er seine schlechten Anlagen nicht weitergibt.  

Aus meinem Posting Nr. 23


> Solange ich die verschiedenen Fischgrößen in dem Verhältnis entnehme, wie ich Sie fange, .....ändere ich die Alters-/Größenpyramide des Bestandes nicht. Der Genpool bleibt vielfältig. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die Fische aller Größen sind gleich gut zu fangen....Sollen nicht die großen, erfahrenen Fische ungleich schwerer zu fangen sein, wie junge
> Exemplare? Dann würde ich im Verhältnis ja viel weniger Großfisch fangen, wie das Gewässer tatsächlich hergibt


Zitat von Aali-Barba


> Nehme ich nun die paritätischen Anteile der einzelnen Generationen der Fische, so kann die Release Quote der Kapitalen nur angemessen an deren Anteil am Geamtbestand gemessen werden und nicht, wie er fordert, die Kapitalen komplett aus dieser Ausgewogenheit ausschließen, denn dann ist es keine mehr. Ich setze mal voraus, die Kapitalen sind A) in geringerem Maß vorhanden und B) erfahrener, dann ist B bereits eine Verzerrung, denn diese Erfahrenheit ist im Gegensatz zur Anzahl künstlich durch Einfluss des Befischens und releasen erzeugt.





> Wenn man also Entnahme zuläßt, dann hat diese Entnahme ebenso ausgewogen zu sein



So sehe ich das auch. Damit pfusche ich der Natur am wenigsten ins Handwerk. Und das kann eigentlich kein Fehler sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Die Disksussion ist doch zu interessant, um sich zurückzuziehen ...



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Als Grund den Befischungsdruck oder schlechtere Lebensbedingungen (u.A. auch durch Gewässerverschmutzung etc) heran zu ziehen, finde ich logischer als die Entnahme der Kapitalen dafür zu nehmen.


So sehe ich das auch. 
Das sind Aspekte, die absolut miteinbezogen werden müssen.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Bei "Rudeltieren" mag das noch seine Ursachen haben, da die Größten und Erfahrensten auch für sichereres Leben und Auffinden von Nahrungsquellen garantieren. Aber beim Schleppnetzfischen kann man nur bedingt über die Maschenweiten diese gezielte Entnahmen bewirken.


Bei Dorsch bzw eben Kabeljau ist doch auch das Problem, dass gerade die großen, damit sind aber die schweren Laichdorsche gemeint, gefangen werden (was ja jetzt deswegen verboten werden soll !). Und zusätzlich ist doch für die gewerblichen Fischern kein Unterschied, in welcher Größe die gefangenen Fische sind. Deswegen gibt es doch auch das Gesetz, Maschen mit bestimmter Weite einzusetzen und den nötigen und zukünftigen wertvollen Laichbestand zu erhalten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen gibt es doch auch das Gesetz, Maschen mit bestimmter Weite einzusetzen und den nötigen und zukünftigen wertvollen Laichbestand zu erhalten.


|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Die Maschenweiten können doch nur sozusagen nach unten hin Schutz bringen, weil man damit erst Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe einsammeln kann, während man die anderen durch die Maschen wieder entweichen läßt. Wie aber will man da über die Maschen die großen Fische aussortieren???? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Oder sollte ich da gar etwas falsch verstanden haben |kopfkrat 

Fragen über Fragen |uhoh:


----------



## janxgeist (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Heftiger Thread  hier :q   
|krach: 

Da will ich doch auch mal meine unbedeutende Meinung äußern:

Das Thema ist kompliziert. 
Jedes Gewässer hat seine eigenen Bedingungen, die Biologie eines Gewässers zusammen mit den Einflüssen des Menschen wie Besatz, Umweltgifte, Angeldruck, Eingriffe in die Gewässserphysik etc. ergibt ein derart kompliziertes Geflecht, daß eine wie auch immer geartete Pauschalaussage nicht funktionieren wird. 

Die Verantwortlichen für ein Gewässer sind damit um ihre Aufgaben nicht zu beneiden - da sie ja auch noch hinzurechnen müssen wie stark ihre Anweisungen ignoriert oder durch Schwarzfischer ad absurdum geführt werden.

Dazu kommt noch die im Magazin dargelegte rechtliche Problematik. Es stellt sich damit wieder einmal heraus: wer Verantwortung übernimmt und sich engagiert ist am Ende immer der Dumme.   #q 

schade eigentlich.|kopfkrat 

oder warum höre ich in dieser Diskussion niemals einen Beitrag wie: 
"Unser Gewässerwart hat festgelegt daß... Da er die bessere Einsicht in die Verhältnisse hat, halte ich mich an seine Anweisungen."

Das wäre nämlich - zumal als Neuling am Angelwasser - meine Meinung. 
mfG

Janxgeist


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@Aali-Barba

Haste eigentlich nichts falsch verstanden.
Die Maschenweite bringt nach unten hin Schutz um den Bestand zu schützen.Große Fische werden gefangen.
Aber der Schutz nach unten hin sollte HOFFENTLICH ausreichen (traut man den Organisationen, was ich nicht tue), um genügend Laichfähige Fische zu erhalten.
Also auch hier wird nicht argumentiert, dass gerade die großen und alten zur Fortplanzung wichtig sind, sondern anderrum. Wobei aber hier dieses Argument starkt "hinkt", da man ja nicht Netze so gestalten kann, große durchzulassen und kleine zu fangen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				janxgeist schrieb:
			
		

> oder warum höre ich in dieser Diskussion niemals einen Beitrag wie:
> "Unser Gewässerwart hat festgelegt daß... Da er die bessere Einsicht in die Verhältnisse hat, halte ich mich an seine Anweisungen."
> 
> Das wäre nämlich - zumal als Neuling am Angelwasser - meine Meinung.
> ...


Weil dieser Gewässerwart dann auf einem Schleudersitz säße, solange das Gestz es verbietet. Genauso gut könnte er Dir dann raten, mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln, weil Hechte raus sollten aus dem Gewässer und es so schneller geht. Das darf er auch nicht. 

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, das würde mal von dieser starren Verbotsschiene in eine Bedrafsorientierte Regelung geändert. Dann könnte im Prinzip jeder es so machen, wie er gerne möchte, ohne dass die C&R-ler immer zu einer Art "Gesetzesbruch im Sinne der Vernuft" raten müssten und daher angreifbar sind. Das würde sicher einen ganzen Batzen Emotion aus dem Thema raus nehmen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei aber hier dieses Argument starkt "hinkt", da man ja nicht Netze so gestalten kann, große durchzulassen und kleine zu fangen.


Eben das hatte mich ja verwirrt, denn den anderen Denkansatz habe ich gar nicht erst ernsthaft als Lösung gesehen, denn wir sollten nicht vergessen, es geht dabei um Geld - um viel Geld - und da wird der industriell betriebene Fischfang nicht gerade Preise für den Umweltschutz gewinnen nach bisheriger Erfahrung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Weil dieser Gewässerwart dann auf einem Schleudersitz säße, solange das Gestz es verbietet. Genauso gut könnte er Dir dann raten, mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln, weil Hechte raus sollten aus dem Gewässer und es so schneller geht. Das darf er auch nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mir auch wünschen, das würde mal von dieser starren Verbotsschiene in eine Bedrafsorientierte Regelung geändert. Dann könnte im Prinzip jeder es so machen, wie er gerne möchte, ohne dass die C&R-ler immer zu einer Art "Gesetzesbruch im Sinne der Vernuft" raten müssten und daher angreifbar sind. Das würde sicher einen ganzen Batzen Emotion aus dem Thema raus nehmen.


Du darfst das doch ... wir haben für einige Forellengewässer und Seeforellenseen den Antrag bei der Behörde gestellt, zum Bestandsschutz das Schonmaß, die Schonzeit für Hecht aufheben zu dürfen und auch mit lebendigen Köder zu fischen. Die Sondererlaubnis ging problemlos durch.


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Aali-Barba

ich verstehe den Toni so, daß gezielt die guten, großen (nicht zu verwechseln mit Kapitalen), welche den größten Laicherfolg haben sollen, 
befischt werden weil man die kleinen, teils untermaßigen schonen will.
Das dabei immer auch kapitale erwischt werden ist nur ein Nebeneffekt!?


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

schreibt ihr schnell, da komme ich mit meinen 1,5 Fingern nicht mit.. :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> schreibt ihr schnell, da komme ich mit meinen 1,5 Fingern nicht mit.. :q


Bis Morgen hast Du Bedenkzeit, ich bin nämlich jetzt in der Falle :q 

n8ti zusammen


----------



## bolli (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

ich auch, habe einen Tag Urlaub und will angeln gehen :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch, habe einen Tag Urlaub und will angeln gehen :g


dann wünsche ich dir in dem Sinne dieses Themas ein paar "Kapitale".:g #h


----------



## bernie1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Es gibt hier einige die geben Komentare ab um eben andere zu provozieren oder eben Belangloses zu schreiben.(Porzelansyndrom)
Ich denke es geht hier um die Sache Kapitale zu erhalten und ob es wichtig ist dieses zu tun.
Denn jedes Gewässer hat seine Eigenarten, so wie unsere Fische auch und die richtige Antwort dazu können nur solche geben die sich mit dieser Materie auch Jahrzehnte befassen oder studieren.
Wer als Verantwortlicher sein Gewässer kennt handelt im Sinne des waidgerechten Fangs und beachtet streng die Gewässerordnung, denn für den Fortbestand im Gewässer machen sich zu mindest bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet Gewässerwarte und Biologische Station, Gedanken über den Fortbestand sämtlicher im Gewässer vorhandenen Arten. 
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> zander wachsen bis zu ihrem 7. lebensjahr bis zu 7cm und mehr im jahr. ab dem 7. lebensjahr, (meist haben sie dann, je nach bedingungen, eine größe von 50-60cm erreicht), wachsen sie dann nur noch wesentlich langsamer. und zwar nur noch ca. 1-2cm pro jahr.
> [diese angaben habe ich aus dem blinker-sonderheft zander, dieses liegt mir gerade leider nicht vor und es ist einige jahre her dass ich das gelesen habe, deshalb sind die angaben mölicherweise ungenau!!!!].
> ein kleiner zander setzt deshalb aufgenommene nahrung in mehr wachstum um als ein großer fisch.
> aus der sicht eines gewässerbewirtschafters ist es daher am sinnigsten die großen fische zu entnehmen, weil ein gewässer mit kleinen zandern wesentlich höhere erträge bringt.
> ...


!!!!!


----------



## bernie1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

daraus kann nur logisch folgen: GROSSE FISCHE EGAL WELCHER ART MÜSSEN AUS DEN GEWÄSSERN RAUS!!!
genauso isses semi_pro
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@bernie

ich will nochmal betonen dass das nicht meine meinung ist sondern einfach nur eine logische folgerung die sich aus den fakten ergibt die uns zur verfügung stellen.

sicher hätte ich jetzt auch von einem anderen standpunkt ausgehen können und hinterfragen können welche positiven aspekte grosse fische mit sich bringen. aber da fällt mir nicht allzuviel ein und die gründe die bis jetzt hier angeführt wurden halte ich nicht für richtig.

da uns die fischereibehörden aber schon eine lösung für das problem vorgegeben haben, wollte ich einmal verstehen warum das eigentlich so ist. und es hat sich gezeigt, dass wohl wirklich eine schlüssige theorie hinter dem ganzen steckt...

also so schön specimen hunting, catch&release und zander von 120cm auch sind, rein objektiv gesehen ist das alles blödsinn.

weiterhin ist aber meine meinung dass uferangler sowieso keinen zu großen fangdruck auf ein gewässer ausüben können. 
d.h. meiner meinung nach spielt es kaum eine rolle ob sie releasen, was sie releasen und was sie so alles mitnehmen. 
von daher soll sich jeder an die gesetze halten und ansonsten alles so handhaben wie er es mit sich selbst am besten vereinbaren kann.


----------



## bernie1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Also doch unsere Meinung?
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@bernie





			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also doch unsere Meinung?


was ist eure meinung? wer seid ihr denn?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also doch unsere Meinung?
> Petri Heil
> Bernie1


|kopfkrat |kopfkrat wer seid ihr denn ?


----------



## Rednaz (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Mal fernab von persönlichen Beleidigungen und beleidigt sein...

Ich handhabe es einfach etwas "shizo" -
1. Große Fische müssen weiterleben (ich kann nicht beurteilen wie alt diese sind und agiere nach "Bauchgefühl" in punkto: Pflanz dich mal fort...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
2. Ich halte mich an die Gesetze der Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten

Klar..ich verstoße damit gegen ein Gesetz..fahre damit aber seit Jahren gut...Emotional, wie auch meinem Umfeld gegenüber...
Und wer ein paar größere Fische gefangen hat, muß nicht mehr jeden mit nach Hause schleppen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ansonsten ist meine Weste einigermaßen weiß...
Und wer mir erzählen will, das er IMMER gesetzestreu am Angelplatz ist, den nenne ich


----------



## arno (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Klar..ich verstoße damit gegen ein Gesetz..fahre damit aber seit Jahren gut...Emotional, wie auch meinem Umfeld gegenüber...
Und wer ein paar größere Fische gefangen hat, muß nicht mehr jeden mit nach Hause schleppen...
Ansonsten ist meine Weste einigermaßen weiß...
Und wer mir erzählen will, das er IMMER gesetzestreu am Angelplatz ist, den nenne ich 


So finde ich das auch!


----------



## Gast 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Oh, schon wieder ich, denken wohl doch Einige.

  Es ist immer nett, zu lesen, was Ihr hier denkt.

  LEIDER SIND DIE MEISSTEN BEITRÄGE VON ANGLERN UND NICHT VON WISSENSCHAFTLERN:

 Der Mensch hat seit tausenden von Jahren trotz Fortplanzung seine ursprünglichen Eigenschaften nicht ablegen können. Daher gibt es da immer die selben Streitthemen, die nur mit Einsicht, aber nicht mit Erbgut erklärt werden können.

  Zurück zum Fisch:
  Verbuttet heißt, Fische können nicht abwachsen.
  Aber warum?
  Weil vielleicht die Nahrung für zu Viele nicht reicht??

  Große, Riesen releasen, weil nur die das Erbgut haben???

  Genetisch daneben.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Das Erbgut ändert sich nicht von heute auf morgen, def. nicht.
  Da geht es um Erbgut, Mitrochondrien, DNA, DNS, usw.

  Veränderungen brauchen Jahrzehnte, Jahrhunderte, Jahrtausende, oder länger.

  @ All:
  Habe selbst einen Beitrag über Dorsch und Dorsch hier eingestellt.
  Soweit ich weiß, keine Reaktionen.


----------



## theactor (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

HI,

natürlich verändert sich genetisches Material nicht von heute auf morgen.
Dennoch ist es nicht verkehrt zu überlegen, ob sich ein kapitaler Fisch in seiner Umwelt nicht wahrscheinlich besonders gut durchgesetzt hat und es "bis hierhin" geschafft hat und seine "Überlegenheit" ggf. weitervererben *könnte*.

Dennoch: genetische Veränderungen beruhen auf Mutationen. Diese sind jedoch recht selten (bzw. bleiben unbemerkt) und daher bleiben viele Tier/Pflanzenarten über Jahrtausende hinweg unverändert in ihrem genetischen Gerüst. Bestimmte Mutationen erweisen sich als sinnvoll und setzen sich durch - allerdings über Generationen! Andere wiederum nicht, sie sterben nach wenigen Generationen aus.
Es liegt schlicht ausserhalb unseres Ermessens, ob es ein kapitaler Fisch aufgrund einer solchen Mutation besonders weit gebracht oder ob er einfach nur "Glück gehabt" hat. Ebenso liegt es auch ausserhalb unseres Ermessens zu beurteilen und zu bewerten, ob dieser Fisch weiter leben MUSS oder SOLLTE.
Und ebenso liegt es ausserhalb unseres Ermessens zu beurteilen, ob ein satter 60er (oder gar ein magerer 45er) nicht ebenfalls eine "genetisch verbesserte Zukunft" vor sich haben könnte -- nur weil er so dumm war, einmal auf unseren Köder hereinzufallen.
Wo und wie will man da eine Grenze ziehen? 
Es ist schlicht nicht möglich.

Wie man es dreht und wendet: alle Argumentationen haben - je nach Standpunkt - gute Gründe. Und daher sollte jeder nach seinen Auffassungen und seinem Naturverständnis am Wasser eine Entscheidung für sich treffen.

Ich lehne "_eine_ gültige Wahrheit" ab - es gibt sie nicht.
Und daher lehne ich nach wie vor jede Verurteilung eines Anglers, der einen kapitalen Fisch freilässt (oder mitnimmt) ebenso ab.


----------



## Gast 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Habe dem nichts hinzu zu fügen.

 Sehr hute Stellungnahme.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Die lieben Gene :q 


Diese sind übrigens nicht so einfach, wie man meinen könnte. Ein Gen ist nämlich meist nicht isoliert zu sehen, sondern meist sind es Genkombinationen, die sich vererben und diese sind nicht immer wünschenswert. 

Nehme ich zum Beispiel mal die Blutererkrankung beim Menschen, so ist die Anlage zum Bluter gekoppelt an das männliche Gen und daher gibt es auch nur männliche Bluter. 

"Züchte" ich also durch gezieltes Schonen der Kapitalen (die dann wohl das Gen enthalten zum Kapital sein), dann kann es durchaus sein, dass sich an dieses Gen z.B. auch eines für die Eigenschaft des schlechten Sehen, der Anfälligkeiten für Verpilzung oder irgendwelche anderen negativen Vererbungsmerkmale koppeln, welches ich dann unbewußt heraus züchten würde. 

Das "Kapital sein" also isoliert zu betrachten ist auch deswegen in meinen Augen falsch. 

Daher komme ich immer wieder zur Ausgewogenheit als halbwegs vernünftigem Ansatz, nicht aber zur Einseitigen Handhabe.


----------



## theactor (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

HI,

@Aali-Barba: 





> Daher komme ich immer wieder zur Ausgewogenheit als halbwegs vernünftigem Ansatz, nicht aber zur Einseitigen Handhabe..


Genau! So auch ich! Meistens pendelt es sich ganz automatisch "in der Mitte" ein. Wie ich schon einige Seiten vorher schrieb: einige lassen sie schwimmen, einige nicht. Wahrscheinlich trifft das ziemlich genau die Quote 50:50.
Und damit wird meines Erachtens der goldene Mittelweg bereits am Wasser praktiziert.


----------



## kabeljau (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> @ All:
> Habe selbst einen Beitrag über Dorsch und Dorsch hier eingestellt.
> Soweit ich weiß, keine Reaktionen.


nix da ich hab da jetzt was geschrieben.|bla:  ich hatte das vorher schon gelesn. ich dachte du hast das nur so geschriebn. sonst weist du ja soviel. konnte ja nich wissen das du da ne antwort für haben wolltest. weil ne antwort ja ganz einfach ist.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> @ All:
> Habe selbst einen Beitrag über Dorsch und Dorsch hier eingestellt.
> Soweit ich weiß, keine Reaktionen.


Nix da - keine Reaktionen!

Ich hatte geschrieben, dass das Wachstum abhängig ist von den Lebensbedingungen. Eine Annahme, dass der Fischereidruck eine negative Lebensbedingung erzeugt und dadurch der Kleinwuchs verursacht wird (also eine Mutation aufgrund schlechterer Lebensbedingungen), ist IMHO schlüssiger als die Annahme, den Vater Abzuschlagen würde den Sohn im Wachstum inne halten lassen - denn so lautet doch wohl vereinfacht die Kernaussage dieser "Dorschtheorie".


----------



## Gast 1 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Liebe Leute,

 habe Dank für die Antworten.

 Aber bei so vielen Beiträgen pro Tag,
 finde ich nach einigen Tagen ohne Reaktion meinen Beitrag nicht wieder.

 Aber ich werde Ihn suchen und lesen und antworten. Dann ist er wieder vorne.#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## peterSbizarre (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@paustian





			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> @ All: Habe selbst einen Beitrag über Dorsch und Dorsch hier eingestellt. Soweit ich weiß, keine Reaktionen.


jo, weil's keiner rafft, raffen will oder nicht in der lage ist einen post ganz durchzulesen der mehr als 50 wörter enthält. dorsche interessieren mich leider kaum deshalb konnte ich dazu nicht stellung nehmen.





			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht es um Erbgut, Mitrochondrien, DNA, DNS, usw.


mitochondrien sind zellorganellen haben mit erbgut zwar auch was zu tun aber nur indirekt. dna und dns bezeichnen _fast_ dasselbe.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Hier

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=558082&posted=1#post558082

kam ein Aspekt, den ich bisher gar nicht überlegt hatte. Und zwar sagte dort Acharaigas, dass sie derart alte Fische deshalb nicht unbedingt verzehren würde, weil diese in den Flüssen bestimmt schon große Mengen Schadstoffe im Fleisch angereichert haben könnten. |kopfkrat 

Ist zwar im Zusammenhang mit der Reproduktion und dem Nutzen eines Kapitalen für den Fortbestand weniger wichtig, aber ich finde, ein sachliches Argument, welches sich nicht auf emotionale Gründe stützt. 

Zumindest als Enstscheidungshilfe oder Anstoß (oder von mir aus Appetitzügler |supergri ) zumindest gut geeignet, wie ich finde.


----------



## bolli (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



> Ist zwar im Zusammenhang mit der Reproduktion und dem Nutzen eines Kapitalen für den Fortbestand weniger wichtig


Warum? Es ist doch zumindest eine Frage, mit der man sich bei unserem Thema beschäftigen kann:

Immer wieder liest und hört man davon, daß Menschen und Tiere durch Umweltgifte unfruchtbar werden oder das diese Gifte erbgutschädigend seien. Warum sollten Fische davon ausgenommen seien? Es _könnte _ z. B. bedeuten, je älter ein Fisch ist, des vergifteter ist er. Je vergifteter, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das er geschädigtes Erbgut hat und dieses an seine Nachkommen weitergibt. Vielleicht wird auch die -ohnehin mit zunehmenden Lebensalter steigende- Unfruchtbarkeit noch verstärkt. 

Es wäre zumindest ein Grund Kapitale nicht zurückzusetzen. Kennt jemand Untersuchungen, die o. g. Annahme bzw. Schlußfolgerung  stützen oder widerlegen?


----------



## janxgeist (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Es _könnte _ z. B. bedeuten, je älter ein Fisch ist, des vergifteter ist er.



Das wäre zumindest ein Grund ihn nicht zu essen  :q 

Ich habe jedenfalls den Eindruck, daß je mehr wir diskutieren, desto weniger Argumente bleben für das selektive Zurücksetzen von Kapitalen.

mfG

Janxgeist


----------



## bolli (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@janxgeist

das nur am Rande, ich habe kein Problem, Fische aus Gewässern die ich beangle zu essen. Da gehört auch der Rhein dazu.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> @janxgeist
> 
> das nur am Rande, ich habe kein Problem, Fische aus Gewässern die ich beangle zu essen. Da gehört auch der Rhein dazu.


Hab ich auch nicht. Aale sollen zwar angeblich Dioxinbelastet sein, aber die 10 Stück, die ich dieses Jahr gefangen habe und dann noch zu zweit verputzt, werden kaum mehr Schaden anrichten, als der alte Bretterzaun vom Nachbarn, der mit Xyladecor gestrichen ist.


----------



## mikemolto (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

ach ja. Thema die summarischen Gifte.

Haben früher die gefangenen Elbaale in Klarwasser gehältert. Geschmacklich bringt es zwar etwas; toxikologisch ein Selbstbetrug.

Unsere geliebten Umweltgifte lagern sich wie bekannt partiziell an und in bestimmten Organen ab. ( Für die Fischverwerter ist wohl nur der Aspekt " Filet"
der entscheidende.)

Wie mit die Pilze und Tschernobyl; aufhören mit dem Essen wenn man leuchtet.
:q :q :q .


----------



## janxgeist (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere geliebten Umweltgifte lagern sich wie bekannt partiziell an und in bestimmten Organen ab. ( Für die Fischverwerter ist wohl nur der Aspekt " Filet"
> der entscheidende.)


Von Quappenleber wird ja behauptet sie sei besonders lecker - aber in der Leber finden sich derartige Gifte ja meist in beonders starker Konzentration - ob das dann so empfehlenswert ist?|kopfkrat 

mfG

Janxgeist


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich verstehe nicht, dass der Seb wegen seiner Gutwilligen Bemühung fertig gemacht wird.#d 

Und Übrigens teile ich seine Ansicht voll und ganz!
Nur hätte ich an seiner Stelle sowas nicht öffentlich geäusert, wenn hier so viele unkompetente Besserwisser agieren, von denen ich hier noch nie einen konstruktieven Beitrag mit guten Bildern gesehen habe.( kein Angriff )
Mir kommt es so vor als ob einige es nicht abkönnen wenn jemand öfter gute und konstruktieve Beiträge für das Board erstellt.
Der Neid scheint einige hier in den Wahnsinn zu treiben, dass sie hier diese Leute nicht mehr sehen wollen.
Dadurch wird das Forum immer schlechter, wenn es wieder ein gutes Mitglied verliert.
Aber Seb bleib cool  
Diesen Veriss hast du hier nicht nötig.|supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, dass der Seb wegen seiner Gutwilligen Bemühung fertig gemacht wird.#d
> 
> Und Übrigens teile ich seine Ansicht voll und ganz!
> Nur hätte ich an seiner Stelle sowas nicht öffentlich geäusert, wenn hier so viele unkompetente Besserwisser agieren, von denen ich hier noch nie einen konstruktieven Beitrag mit guten Bildern gesehen habe.( kein Angriff )
> ...


Wäre es bei all seiner Kompetenz nicht ein Klacks gewesen, den inkompetenten Besserwissern ein für alle Mal Fakten um die Ohren zu hauen, die sie zum Verstummen gebracht hätten?

Wenn Du eine solche Meinung darüber vertrittst, solltest Du diese auch irgendwo ran festmachen können. Welche Passage also ist es, die Dich zu dieser Erkenntnis brachte? Ich für meinen Teil habe das ganze leider anders gesehen, aber Du kannst mich ja gerne überzeugen. In welchem Posting siehst Du also konkret seine Meinung als bewiesene Tatsache an, die den Gegenmeinungen beweist, dass sie falsch sind?

Seinen Verriss, wie Du ihn nennst, den hat er sich selber durch sein Verhalten und seine Reaktion eingehandelt und nicht wegen seiner Meinung, die er trotz aller Schwächen als allein gültige Wahrheit verkaufen wollte. 

Kein Mensch bezweifelt sein Fachwissen, wenns darum geht, erfolgreich Fische zu fangen, sie zu fotografieren, die Fänge zu beschreiben und zu dokumentieren, ja nicht mal seine Fähigkeit, einen Fisch erfolgreich zu releasen. Seine Fachkenntnis bezüglich der genetischen Vorteile des Releasens Kapitaler jedoch hat klare Schwächen aufgezeigt und genau der Hinweis auf diese Schwächen löste seine Reaktion aus - und diese werfe ich ihm vor - nicht seine Meinung. Und das sollte man den Akten zulieben auch nicht dauernd vermengen.


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> wenn hier so viele unkompetente Besserwisser agieren, von denen ich hier noch nie einen konstruktieven Beitrag mit guten Bildern gesehen habe.( kein Angriff )


Wenn man so selten im Board ist wie du und dann nur Grütze labert, ist das nicht Verwunderlich (kein Angriff)


----------



## Timmy (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man so selten im Board ist wie du und dann nur Grütze labert, ist das nicht Verwunderlich (kein Angriff)


 Nööööööööööööööööö-kein Angriff-hihihi|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mr. Boilie (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@kanalbulle

Ich gehe halt lieber fischen als den ganzen Tag am Rechner zu sitzen. Wie oft ich hier im Forum was schreibe kann dir ja .......egal sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Der Vorwurf der Besserwisserei bestätigt wiederum, wie schwierig es ist, für manche Leute, Sachverhalten nachvollziehen zu können und zu verstehen#d . Nicht vom Inhalt her, sondern von der *Fähigkeit, mit Gegenargumenten umzugehen.*
Woran liegt diese mangelnde Charaktereigenschaft?

Meine Meinung habe ich hierzu schon geäußert, will sie aber gerne noch einmal sagen:
Gewisse members sind halt *IDEOLOGEN*. Ideologie hat was mit Alleinanspruch auf Richtigkeit zu tun. Sachargumenten gegenüber sind sie verschlossen. Andere Meinungen werden als unzulässige Kritik empfunden. Die Sprache der Ideologie ist deswegen auch , andere Meinungen als beleidigende Kritik abzustempeln. Ideologen brauchen Anerkennung und Beifall, diesen fordern sie und setzen dazu auch ihre Mitläufer gezielt ein. Diskussionen sind deswegen schädlich, Sachargumente werden als pesönliche Angriffe umdefiniert und als Beleidungung dargestellt.

Wer bestimmte Themen hier im Board  liest , erkennt schnell, wer Idealist #6 beim Angeln ist und wer eben IDEOLOGE |gr:.
*Auf Ideologen aber kann und muß die Welt verzichten.*


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

zum thema sei nochmal zu sagen dass gewässer durch falschen besatz,falsche bepflanzung und auch falsche entnahme eutrophieren können.link 
was sagt ihr jetzt dazu? 
unter solchen umständen kann ich auf großfische gut verzichten. ein gesundes, sauberes gewässer ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Peter


Dein Einwand dürfte unbeantwortet bleiben, da er mit der von Toni erwähnten Ideologie kollidiert.


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@aali-barba

aso... welche idealologie vertritst du denn? |kopfkrat


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

muss ich eine vertreten?


Ich würde über mich eher behaupten, ich vertrete eine Meinung - meine Meinung - und keine Ideologie. 

Ich unterscheide das deshalb, weil ich von mir behaupte, ich wäre Argumenten zugänglich - also wenn ich eine Sinnhaftigkeit hinter den Dingen sehe, dann entscheide ich danach. Bei einer Ideologie verdrängt man gerne Sinnhaftigkeiten, weil diese die eigene Ideologie in Frage stellen könnten. Ein Paradebeispiel konnten wir ja in disem Thread bereits erleben.

Ich für meinen Teil fange eigentlich zu selten, um überhaupt eine Selektion vornehmen zu müssen - will heißen, bei uns lag in disem Jahr 4x Zanderfilet auf dem Tisch. An keinem Tag habe ich mehr als einen gefangen, stand daher also nie in der Situation selektieren zu müssen / zu können.

Was ich hier lesen konnte bringt mich persönlich zu dem Schluss, *könnte* ich selektieren, würde ich den Kapitalen entnehmen, den Kleinen Releasen - es sei denn, es hat sich Besuch zum Abendessen angesagt, dann entnehme ich beide. Wie gesagt, ich treffe diese Entscheidung für mich aus meiner Situation heraus, nach meinen Fangerfolgen ausgerichtet. Würde ich dauernd erfolgreich fangen, was ich jedoch nicht tue, dann müsste ich neue Entscheidungen treffen. Bis dahin finde ich die, die ich getroffen habe, OK, legal und nicht als Grund, mich entschuldigen zu müssen bei Ideologen. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die zig KG Zanderfilet in der Truhe haben, sondern ich gehe zum Fischen, weil es mir Spaß macht und sollte ich dann wider Erwartens mal was fangen, wird es so wie es kommt, auch verwertet.

Um Deine Frage allerdings zu beantworten: Ein logischer Schluss aus der schlechten Futterverwertung Kapitaler und damit einhergehender Eutropisierung von Gewässern ist für mich, dass Kapitale sofern man sie fängt, auch zu entnehmen sind, weil ich bisher keine objektiven Gründe sehe, dass ich es tunlichst nicht machen sollte. Mir wurden zwar hier genügend emotionale Gründe genannt, bei den objektiven Gründen zog man sich dann lieber beleidigt zurück.


----------



## Big Fins (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Mein Senf dazu: mal mit der "Tanja" zum Dorschärgern rausgefahren, sehr gute Dorsche/Fänge an jenem Tag. Es wurden Fische von "gerade" maßig bis 7 kilo gefangen.
Ich zog gerade einen Dorsch von etwa 30cm über die Reeling, was für mich keine Frage war, ihn wieder in seinen "Spielplatz" zu entlassen. Er war auch nur im Maul gehackt und nicht weiter verletzt.
Also ging er ohne Umwege zurück worauf sich augenblicklich ein Fenster von der Brücke öffnete und der werte Hr Kapitän mich angröllte:"Du angelst heute nicht mehr, hier die Fische (als ob ich ständig Fisch, nochdazu große, über Board geben würde ) zurückschmeißen, anstatt froh zu sein wo sie heute so gut beißen" und blablabla. Bin dann hin und hab den Kap. erklärt mir ist der zu klein gewesen und die lezte Entscheidung über Leben und Tod meines Fang liegt bei mir, dem Fänger. 1 Stunde später kam dann sowas ähnliches wie ne Entschuldigung ( war es eine ? ), aber ich habe es demonstrativ abgelehnt, weiter auf diesem Schiff zu fischen.
Weiter wird mich dieser Kutter auch nie wieder sehen, denn angeln ist ne Lebensanschaung und beim relaesen laß ich mir nicht reinreden.
Die Unsinnigkeit der Ausage, "wo doch heute so gut gefangen wird" und auf keinen einzigen ( kleinen ) Fisch/Dorsch zu verzichten zuwollen, löst bei mir nur bedauern aus.
Letztendlich möchte ich mit meinen Beispiel nur eins sagen, es wird immer solche und solche Angler geben, die einen, die mit Maß und Voraussicht auch Fische zurücksetzen können, egal wie groß der Fang ist und andere die alles mitnehmen was Flossen hat nur um die Truhe "voll" zu haben.


----------



## bernie1 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=dezember04_mindestmass

Hier noch mal eine Anmerkung zu Mindestmaß und laichen von Küstenfischen und Binnenfischen.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## kanalbulle (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich habe diesen Beitrag editiert, weil pms nicht in den öffentlichen Teil des boards gehören. Ich kann Deinen Ärger über diese pm verstehen, Kanalbulle und möchte Dich bitten, privat darauf zu antworten oder sie zu ignorieren. Falls Du noch mehr pms in der Richtung bekommst, bitte ich um Meldung derselben, damit wir nötigenfalls Maßnahmen einleiten können.

Meine Bitte an alle: Lasst uns dieses Thema ohne persönliche Beleidigungen diskutieren, bringt außer ner Menge Ärger (und dass in unserer Freizeit) nichts. |wavey: 

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest!  #6 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Siehste Kanalbulle. Du hast es Dir redlich verdient, die wirklich konstrukti*e*ven Beiträge nun im Bli*e*nker Forum lesen zu müssen, Du Verschlamper, Du.  


Und für die Besinnlichkeit des festes nimm Dir bitte zu Herzen:

Witzfiguren schreiben im Witzebereich, Zandergötter im Zanderbereich und im Hundekuchen sind Hunde. :q


----------



## kanalbulle (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Vielleicht hätte ich ja einen eigenen Thread aufmachen sollen !?                         
*Zander fangen macht dumm *oder so !?
Ach ne - das ist ja nicht lustig.......das scheint wahr zu sein !


----------



## Locke (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Warum antwortest Du nicht über PN???
PN´s zu veröffentlichen ist unter aller Sau! #d
PN = *PRIVATE* Nachrichten


----------



## Pilkman (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Kanalbulle

Da kann ich Locke nur zustimmen: Die Veröffentlichung von *PRIVATEN* Nachrichten im öffentlichen Board ohne Wissen und Wollen des anderen Beteiligten ist eine echte Sauerei!!!  :e  :e  :e

Ungeachtet des Dir gegenüber pn´ten Inhaltes hättest Du Deine Meinung gegenüber jemand auch ebenso per PN vertreten können.  #d 
Ich habe mich eigentlich aus dieser Diskussion ausgeklinkt, aber Dein Verhalten geht echt ganz hart unter die Gürtellinie!  #q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn angeln ist ne Lebensanschaung und beim relaesen laß ich mir nicht reinreden.



Das unterschreib ich... #6 
Es geht mich nichts an, ob ein anderer Angler seinen gefangenen Fisch mitnimmt (solange er gegen kein Gesetz verstößt).
Ich lasse mir aber auch nicht reinreden, was ich mit meinem Fang mache.

Das Einzige was mich wirklich auf die Palme bringt ist, wenn jemand einen großen/sehr großen Fisch mitnimmt und ihn nicht oder nur teilweise verwertet. (ist alles schon vorgekomen).
Ein gesundes Gewässer sollte also kaptitale, große, mittlere und kleine Fische hergeben)

Wir sorgen ja auch nicht dafür das jeder Mensch 110 Jahre alt wird um mehr Platz für die Jugend zu schaffen. (Ist vielleicht ein bißchen überspitzt |uhoh:  #h  :m )


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Anhänger der These, dass eine PN auch eine PN ist und nichts im öffentlichen Bereich zu suchen hat. Das ich das in diesem Fall anders sehe liegt vielleicht daran, dass der betreffende Absender der PN offensichtlich den Drang verspürt, nach außen hin den Saubermann und das Opfer zu spielen, mit seinem Treiben hinter den Kulissen und im PN Bereich aber das genaue Gegenteil betreibt. 

Da es genau zu diesem Thema und bei genau dem User hier zu Anfeindungen gekommen ist, so als habe man ihn weg geekelt, finde ich es in diesem Fall daher richtig, von diesem Tabu abzurücken und das Bild, welches nach außen hin aufgetragen wird, gerade zu rücken. 

Vielleicht sollten richtige Freunde ihrem Idol nicht zuletzt durch diese Veröffentlichung mal ins Gewissen reden, dass er hier nicht auf Feinde traf, sondern nur auf andere Meinungen und diese auch so nehmen sollte, wozu sie da sind - als Dikussionsgrundlage und nicht als Banner für einen Kreuzzug. 

Mir wäre ein Tag vor Weihnachten auch lieber, ich könnte über meine Forellen schreiben, die wir gestern vertafelt haben, aber ich finde nicht, dass man nun alleine nur über Kanalbulle herfallen sollte, ohne dabei auch die Gründe zu berücksichtigen, aus denen er das tat.


----------



## Knobbes (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

@ Zanderseb,
interessanter Beitrag den du da schreibst.
Im Prinzip muss ich dir Recht geben.
Ich wäre froh wenn ich es auch so halten könnte, aber bei einem grösseren Zander, denke ich mal das ich ihn mitnehmen würde, ausser ich hätte schon öfters mal das Glück gehabt einen Kapitalen zu Fangen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Oh ein Zschanker-Tschreet. :z 
(Ich hatte ihn bisher wirklich noch nicht entdeckt)

PN ist privat und ohne Zustimmung zu Veröffentlichung das zu posten
nen klarer Vertrauensbruch. :c 

Eins noch: betet Ihr wirklich zu einem anderen Fischgott als zu mir??? |engel: 
Also das macht mir jetzt wirklich zu schaffen…  |rotwerden  


Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes friedliches Weihnachtsfest.

Gernot #h


----------



## C.K. (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieso es wichtig ist Kapitale Fische zu erhalten*

Da Zander, hier immer öfter ein Reizthema ist und das Fest des Friedens, morgen ansteht, schließe ich nun den Thread, da ich in den letzten Antworten nichts mehr zum Thema finden kann. 
In diesem Sinne "Fröhliche Feiertage" !


----------

